# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  διπολικοτητα

## αντωνης25

καλη χρονια να εχετε με υγεια!!!εχω διπολικη διαταραχη.τον μαρτη του2005 επαθα καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο...ειταν ενας πονος μεσα μου που δεν μπορουσα να τον αντεξω.πηγα σε εναν ψυχιατρο αστερι που στην αρχη με κοιμησε για να μην αυτοκτονισω.διαβαστε θεραπεια xanax-zyprexa-effexor xr 225mg-lamictal 200mg σαν σταθεροποιητη.τωρα ειμαι μια χαρα.αμα ο ψυχιατρος δωσει την καταληλη αγωγη και υπαρχει θεληση και προσπαθεια ολα φτιαχνουν.η ζωη ειναι ωραια!!!

----------


## alexisams

Είμαστε κατά των ναρκωτικών αλλά υπερ των φαρμάκων. Και είμαστε και γνώστες για το αν μια αγωγή είναι καλή ή όχι; Ούτε γιατροί να είμασταν!!! Παλιότερα είχα δοκιμάσει ένα αντιβηχικό σιρόπι σε μεγάλη δόση εννοείται(όλο το μπουκάλι) και έβλεπα γραμμές. Σαν το έργο ο κυνηγός ένιωθα. Μήπως γνωρίζετε την ονομασία του φαρμάκου αυτού;Το δίνουν μάλλον σε τοξικομανείς.



Dr A\&#039;dam the netherlands
 :Cool:

----------


## αντωνης25

το αν ο γιατρος εχει πεσει σωστα στην διαγνωση φαινεται στον αν η θεραπεια προχωραει.και εμενα με εκανε καλα.ειμαι μονο με το lamictal που ειναι σταθεροποιητης.τα ψυχοφαρμακα δεν ειναι ναρκωτικα.αν κατι ειταν ναρκοτικο ειταν το xanax με κοιμησε για να μην κανω καμια μαλακια αφου η διαθεση ειχε βουλιαξει.... :Cool:

----------


## coma

Γεια εχω και εγώ bipolar disorder και αυτόν τον καιρό δεν είμαι και πολύ καλά.
να συμπληρώσω ότι κανείς μας δεν θέλει να παίρνει τόσα χάπια. Δεν τα παίρνουμε με τη θέλησή μας αλλά αναγκαστικα γιατί είμαστε άρρωστοι και για να γίνουμε καλά.Εγώ προσωπικά τα έχω σιχαθεί τόσο που όταν έχω πυρετό ούτε Depon δεν παίρνω γιατί νιώθω αηδία. Ακόμα ένα χάπι έλεος!
Πολύ χημεία! 
Ούτε είναι ωραίο να θες να ταξιδέψεις ή να πας διακοπές και συ να πρέπει να κατεβάζεις μια χουφτα χάπια μπρόστά στους φίλους σου. Και αυτοί να σε ρωτάνε \&quot;τι έχεις\&quot; και εσύ να τους λες σαν να μην τρέχει τίποτα:\&quot;Ξέρετε έχω μανιοκαταθλιπτική ψύχωση\&quot;
Και να πρέπει να φας έτσι ώστε να μην τρυπήσει το στομάχι σου με τις χημείες που παίρνεις πρωί - βράδυ.
Εσύ Αλέξησαμς από αυτά που γράφεις μάλλον ληγμένα πρέπει να παίρνεις.

----------


## αντωνης25

coma kai alex σας ευχαριστω για την υποστηριξη...οσο για τον αλλο του απαντησα σε &lt;private&gt;sms.το κακο στην υποθεση ειναι οτι κανουμε οταν δεν ειμαστε καλα λαθος πραγματα και περνουμε λαθος αποφασεις ενω δεν φταιμε εμεις ειναι καθαρα βιολογικο το κομματι.αμα ειμαστε καλα τι μας νοιαζουν τα φαρμακα?η τι θα πουν οι αλλοι?εμεις να ειμαστε καλα... :Smile:

----------


## αντωνης25

εγω χθες δεν καταφερα να κρατισω τα νευρα μου και εβρισα τον αλεξηamsδιοτι απο οτι διαβαζα κοροιδευε και ειρονευοταν τα προβληματα ταλαιποριμενων παιδιων.ζηταω ξανα συγνωμη απο ολα τα παιδια του forum

----------


## alexisams

Καταρχήν με τα λόγια σου απέδειξες οτί η Κρήτη δεν είναι Ελλάδα.Δεύτερον απέδειξες οτι η Κρήτη δεν είναι Ελλάδα και τρίτον οτί η Κρήτη δεν είναι Ελλάδα.
Αφού όπως λες είσαι από τη Κρήτη και ξέρεις και από καλό λάδι θα σου συνιστούσα να ασχοληθείς με τις ελιές σου,το κτήμα σου, τα ψάρια σου και να αφήσεις το τίτλο της μαμάς Τερέζας για τους υπόλοιπους. Το τι έπαθες εσύ πρόβλημα σου. :Cool:  Όσο για το Κρητικό που περηφανεύεσαι όταν είμουν φαντάρος γνώρισα έναν βλάκα σαν εσένα από τη Κρήτη που περηφανευόταν για το δικό του και το δικό του ώσπου δοκίμασε παραγωγή μου. Ξέρεις τι έπαθε μετά? Διπολική διαταραχή :Cool: 
Φεύγω από αυτό το site και δεν θα σας ξαναενοχλήσω. Να περνάτε καλά,να είστε καλά και να μου προσέχετε τον antoni25. Όσο για τις σεξουαλικές προτιμήσεις τις ξέρετε και εσύ antoni25 επίσης.

Dr A\&#039;dam the netherlands

dodoni κάνε μου delete το λογαριασμό να καθαρίσει από χώρο και ο server.

Υ.Γ.: antoni25 άσε τις μαντινάδες και άρχισε τις γαργάρες.(εσείς οι κρητικοί άντρες δεν είστε?και με μουστάκια κιόλας?) Να μην ξεχάσεις να δώσεις χαιρετίσματα και να τις πεις πως άλλαξα τηλέφωνο. :Cool:  Φιλιά

----------


## gauloises

ΚΡΙΜΑ ΡΕ ΑΛΕΞΗΑΜΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΣΕ ΛΕΝΕ.ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΥΜΠΑΘΗΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ.ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠ\&#039;ΟΤΙ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΟΛΟ ΧΑΖΟΜΑΡΙΤΣΕΣ ΛΕΣ.ΑΝΤΙΟ ΚΑΙ Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΑΣ ΣΟΥ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ.

----------


## αντωνης25

αλεξακο φιλε μου καλε!!!!!καλε μου φιλε!!!!η απαντηση μου ειναι σε private sms.οσο για την κρητη δεν απαντω...αφησε τους αλλους να κρινουνε!!!εδω ειμαστε για να δινουμε κουραγιο ο εννας στον αλλον και οχι ενας μ.......να κοροιδευει &lt;&lt;εμας&gt;&gt;αυτην την κοινοτητα.στο καλο και αερας στα πανια σου.εισαι καλεσμενος παντως στο ρεθυμνο θα δεις οτι θα μεινεις για παντα εκει... :Cool:

----------


## αντωνης25

Χθες το βραδυ ειδα την ταινια \&quot;ο κυριος τζοουνς\&quot;που την ειχε προτεινει ενας φιλος στο forum.οσο αφορα το θεμα μανιας που ειχε ο μιστερ δεν συμφωνω καθολου...το τυπακι στον κυκλο της μανιας του πηγε να αυτοκτονισει 2 φορες νομιζοντας οτι μπορει να πεταξει!!!πληρης παραλογισμος!!!νομιζω οτι στο μανιακο μας κυκλο δεν μας απασχολουνε και πολλα πραγματα δηλαδη ειναι σαν να τρεχουμε με 200 χωρις φρενα!!!αλλα νομιζω οτι εχουμε την λογικη να διαφυλαξουμε την ζωη μας.συμφωνω ομως με τον καταθλιπτικο του κυκλο...κλαμα κλαμα και παλι κλαμα.απογνωση απογοητευση κτλ κτλ.οπως θα παρατηρησατε και εσεις &lt;οσοι εχουνε δει την ταινια αυτη&gt;υπαρχει διαφυλαξη συναισθηματων μεσω του λιθιου&lt;σταθεροποιητη διαθεσης&gt;οπως δηλ lamictan depakin ktl ktl.αλλα ο καλυτερος σταθεροποιητης που ειναι η καλητερη χημια οπως αποδυκνιεται ακομα και στο εργο ειναι ο ΕΡΩΤΑΣ!!!!!!!!!!!ερωτευτητε παιδια αγαπηστε :Smile:

----------


## coma

γεια !!!!
δυστυχώς δεν είδα ακόμα την ταινία. συμφωνώ με τον Αντώνη ότι στα μανιακά επεισόδια δεν υπάρχει παραλογισμός αλλά κάτι άλλο. ..Αλλά τι περιμένεις Αντώνη Αμερικάνικη ταινία με τον Ριτσαρντ Γκιρ είναι άμα δεν έχει τις υπερβολές της αυτή ποια ταινία θα τις έχει 

και θέλω να πω κι ένα γεια και να στείλω πολλά φιλάκια αν και κάπως αργοπορημενα στη φίλη μου τη Δανάη και τον Αλεξ30 που τους συμπαθώ πολύ...

φιλάκια σε όλους χχχχχχχχχχχ

----------


## raphsssodos

Καλημέρα,
φίλε αντώνη δεν νομίζω πως η αυτοκτονία ήταν ο στόχος του διπολικού που υποδυόταν ο Γκυρ. Αν πρόσεξες μία ατάκα του \&quot;Σημασία έχει να είσαι εκεί\&quot;...αλλά ούτε και το πέταγμα αυτό καθ\&#039; αυτό ήταν κομμάτι της μανιακής του φάσης αλλά μάλλον λειτουργεί συμβολικά για να δείξει ακριβώς το υπερβολικό, ακατανόητο και -κάποτε- παράλογο της όλης κατάστασης...
Όσο για τον έρωτα που αναπτύσσεται μεταξύ ασθενούς και ψυχιάτρου δεν νομίζω πως βλάπτει την ταινία μήτε και τη φύση της διπολικής....Κάτ\&#039; εμέ ήταν μια φιλότιμη και ικανοποιητική προσπάθεια η όλη παραγωγή αν λάβει κανείς υπ\&#039; όψιν του πως διαπραγματεύτηκε ένα δύσκολο θέμα δίνοντας του τις παράλογες διαστάσεις που πιστεύω απόλυτα πως του αρμόζουν...
Να είστε όλοι καλά και να χαμογελάτε... πάντοτε!!

----------


## αντωνης25

ασχετα οτι εμενα η ταινια αυτη ειχε ακραια στοιχεια στο μανιακο του κυκλο συνφωνω οπως ειπα στον καταθλιπτικο τομεα φιλε μου...οσο με τη σχεση ψυχιατρου- ασθενη βλεπουμε οτι ο ερωτας μονο καλο κανει στην ασθενεια αυτη...αλλα μην ξεχνας οτι στον καταθλιπτικο μας κυκλο ολοι προσπαθουμε να κρατηθουμε απο καπου...αρα ερωτευτηκε αυτος?η η αρωστια του τον εκανε να κρατηθει απο καπου οπως κανουμε και εμεις?εγω αυτο πιστευω...
παιδια να την παλευετε!!!φιλλακια πολλα στην comma που την συμπαθω πολυ!!!

----------


## libertine

γεια σου πατριωτη αντωνη ,

σου αφιερωνω μια μαντιναδα ....

ο αντρας κανει τη γενια και οχι η γενια τον αντρα ,
σαν ειναι οτραγος δυνατος δεν τονε στενει η μαντρα :P

----------


## αντωνης25

ολοι εδω ειμαστε ψυχουλες αλλα ενα παραπανω αυτη!!!

----------


## αντωνης25

σε ευχαριστω πολυ δαναη για τα καλα σου λογια!!!η αληθεια ειναι οτι την παλευω καλα...εχω ξεχασει το πακετο που εφαγα τον μαρτη.εχω ομως και εγω τις ανυσιχιες μου...μην ξεχνας οτι ειμαι με το lamictal&lt;σταθεροποιητη&gt;θα κρατησω οταν κοπει?ιδου η απορια...

----------


## αντωνης25

παιδια δεν ξερω τι κανετε παντως εγω ειμαι ερωτευμενος :Big Grin:

----------


## nikigirl18

Χρονια πολλα Αντωνη για τη γιορτη σου!!φιλακια :Smile:

----------


## αντωνης25

καλησπερα παιδια του forum...ελπιζω η μερα που ηρθε 20-1-05 να ειταν για σας καλη γιατι για μενα ειταν χαλια αφου ειδα την πρωην μου στο δρομο με εναν βλακα και χαλαστηκα ασχημα!!!οταν μπηκα στο forum αυτο καταλαβα οτι ειταν αυτο που εψαχνα για να βοηθηθω και να βοηθησω.τυχων αποριες κτλ κτλ.ετσι οταν ειχα καποιες αποριες ακομα και για δικα μου ατομα ολοι η σχεδον ολοι τρεξατε και μου απαντησατε.ετσι λοιπον καταλαβα οτι αν και νεο μελος για σας με ειδατε δικο σας ατομο.ετσι νομιζω οτι ηρθε η ωρα να πω και εγω την δικη μου ιστορια.θα ξεκινησω απο το λυκειο δεν εχει σημασια να αναφερθω στα πιο παλια χρονια.Στην πρωτη λυκειου λοιπον μεχρι και την μεση της δευτερας ειμουνα ενα παιδι κοινονικο στο 15μελες του σχολειου μου.αρκετα εμφανισιμος και αρκετα ομως κλεισμενος στον εαυτο μου δηλαδη τα σοβαρα μυστικα μου τα ηξερε μονο ενας κολητος μου που ακομα και σημερα ειμαστε φιλοι.ειχα και μια σχεση με μια κοπελα που την ελεγαν αννα...αχ!!!το πρωτο μου φιλι οσο και να φαινεται απιστευτο το εδωσα στα 16 σε αυτην!!!και φυσικα ειταν και η πρωτη που ολοκληρωσα.ασχετα αν δεν το ξερει ακομα και σημερα οτι ειταν η πρωτη κοπελα που φιλησα και εκανα ερωτα!!!φανταστειτε οτι φαινομαι πολυ ομιλητικος κοινωνικος οι αλλοι νομιζουν οτι με ξερουνε και αντε να γνωριζουν το 10% οχι παραπανω.τοσο κλειστος ειμαι και δεν το εχω μετανοιωσει αλλωστε :Smile: στο τελος της δευτερας εμπλεξα με κατι παιδια απο αλλο σχολειο και αρχισα το αλκοολ και τα μαυρα.τα εκανα ******* ολα ρε...χωριζω την κοπελα αυτην και σε διαρκεια 1,5 χρονου αντε να εκανα καμια 20αρια σχεσεις και να πηγα με αλλες τοσες.εντομεταξυ καμια τους και κανενας δεν ηξερε οτι εκανα μαυρο.μονο ο κολλητος μου αφου μαζι τα καναμε και νομιζαν ολοι οτι ειταν απο το ποτο τα χαλια μου!!α!ξεχασα να πω οτι το λυκειο δεν το τελειωσα στην πολη μου αφου με διωξανε απο ολα τα σχολεια του ρεθυμνου επειδη εβρισα τον διευθυντη μου ειχα χαστουκισει πιο πριν μια καθηγητρια επειδη με ειχε πει αλητη επειδη ειμουν πιτα στην ταξη.στην τριτη λυκειου και αφου ειχα χασει ηδη μια χρονια...εμεινα απο απουσιες 465 αδικαιολογητες!!!αλλα επειδη εκεινη την χρονια ειχε αλλαξει το συστημα και δεν γινοταν μαθητης του γενικου λυκειου να παει με το ενιαιο μου δωσανε το δικαιωμα να δωσω εξετασεις ολα το μαθηματα.επειδη εγω ηθελα να φυγω απο την πολη μου και να παω στην αθηνα.ξεκοψα απο ολα!!!μαυρα- αλκοολ και καθησα διαβασα και τελικα περασα :Smile: παω αθηνα οπου ειχα και σπιτι εκει διοτι μεχρι τα 12 εκει μεγαλωσα και γραφομαι στην ακτο!!!η αγαπημενη μου σχολη αρχιτεκτονικη-διακοσμητικη...αυτο μου αρεσε!!!και ειμουνα και πολυ καλος ειδικα στο ελευθερο σχεδιο.εκει λοιπων μετα απο κανα μηνα κατι δεν μου πηγαινε καλα.δεν ειχα ορεξη να βγαινω&lt;ελεγα απο μεσα μου οτι ειταν λογο επειδη τα προηγουμενα το ειχα χοντρογαμισει στο εξω η λογο της κουρασης απο τη σχολη.ε....πολλα σχεδια παιδια πολλα σχεδια σχεδιαζα απο το μεσημερι και πηγαινε βραδυ πιπα-κολο μας πηγαιναν&gt; μετα παλι δεν μπορουσα να σχεδιασω να ζωγραφισω ειμουνα νευρικος και το μυαλο μου δεν λειτουργουσε λες και ειχε βουλωσει δεν επαιρνε πραγματα μεσα...ε μετα απο ενα τσιγαρο ολα καλα :Big Grin:  ξαναμπλεξα παλι!!!μετα απο 6 μηνες ηρθε χαρτι να παω φανταρος και η ακτο δεν μπορουσε να δωσει αναβολη λογο το οτι ειταν κεντρο ελευθερων σπουδων...το αποτελεσμα?σταματαω την ακτο και φευγω βουλγαρια στη σοφια και γραφομαι στο πανεπιστιμιο αρχιτεκτονικης-γεωδεσιας και πολιτικον μηχανικων σοφιας.το πρωτο χρονο εκανα τη γλωσσα μαζι με την ορολογια των αρχιτεκτωνικων βιβλιων.ερχεται το καλοκαιρι και κατεβαινω κρητη...τα ξαναβρισκω με την αννα αφου απο τοτε που χωρισαμε δεν με ειχε αφησει ησυχο και ας της ειχα κανει τα οσα...ερχεται ο σεπτεμβρης του 2000 και ανεβαινω πανω ολος ορεξη που θα μπω πρωτο ετος αρχιτεκτονικης.παιδια αμα δειτε τα σχεδια μου και ειδικα τα ελευθερα θα καταλαβετε οτι με λιγο διαβασμα θα τελειωνα στο χαλαρο τη σχολη.ειχα ταλεντο σε αυτο.δεν περναει ενας μηνας και νιωθω μια μερα μια ανυσιχια που καθε μερα μεγαλωνε!!!το μυαλο μου αμεσως πηγε στο οτι μου λειπει η αννα και το οτι θα την εχανα!!!και κλαμα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!καθε μερα κλαμα!!!!!!!!!!!οταν επινα μονο σταματουσα για λιγο και μετα χαλιομουν πιο πολυ.ειχα χασει σε 20 μερες πολλα κιλα ειχα μεινει κοκαλο.το αποτελεσμα ειταν να κατευω στην ελλαδα και να γραφτω σε ενα ιδ.ιεκ δομικων εργων.τον πρωτο καιρο ειμουνα καλα μετα αρχισανε οι τυψεις που εφυγα απο πανω και ψιλοκαταλαβαινα οτι ο λογος δεν ειταν η αννα αφου οπως ελεγα απο μεσα μου αφου και οταν τα ειχαμε και εφευγα δεν στενοχωριομουν εγω αυτο που ειχα σκοπο να κανω αφου εμαθα την γλωσσα ειταν να πηδηξω την μιση βουλγαρια :Smile: τελος παντων 1 χρονο στην αθηνα και βγηκα απο το σπιτι μου 3 φορες για βραδυ!!!!λεω απο μεσα μου οτι αυτο ειναι απο τις τυψεις που εφυγα απο πανω.δεν ανυσιχισα δηλαδη πιστευα οτι θα περασει.δεν μπορουσα ομως να διαβασω κιολας διαβαζα διαβαζα και δεν αποστηθηζα τιποτα!!φευγω φανταρος με σκοπο να τελειωσω τουλαχιστων μια υποχρεωση και μετα βλεπουμε και κανουμε...στην αρχη καλα τελεια θα ελεγα!!!μπορει να την παλευα καλητερα απο ολους ομως ξαφνικα ενιωθα χωρις λογο οτι κανενας δεν με ηθελε τρομερα προβληματα προσαρμογης σε καταστασεις καινουριες και φοβιες οτι θα αρρωστησω οτι θα παιθανω κτλ-κτλ.αυτο βεβαια δεν φαινοταν γιατι το εκρυβα καλα.ειμαι καλος σε αυτο ειται εχω καταθληψη ειται δεν εχω.καθε βραδυ στον στρατο ομως δαγκωνα το μαξιλαρι και εκλαιγα.ηξερα πλεον οτι κατι δεν πηγαινε καλα αλλα δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω τι...κανενος δεν παει το μυαλο οτι εχει μια ψυχικη παθηση.τελειωνω το στρατο και παω κρητη καταρακωμενος και λεω μια μερα στην μανα μου οτι με χωριζει μια κλοστη απο τη λογικη και την τρελα.ε....σαν αποτελεσμα ειταν να τρχουμε στις εκκλησιες και στα διαβασματα για να λυσουμε τα υποτυθεμενα μαγια!!!δεν εφυγα για σπουδες επειδη οικονομικα εκεινη την περιοδο δεν ειμασταν καλα αλλα κυριως δεν πιεσα γιατι την κωλωνα!!!φοβομουν μην νιωσω αυτο το αισθημα της βουλγαριας.αυτο βεβαια δεν το ειπα ποτε.εκατσα στο ρεθυμο λοιπον με την δουλιτσα μου την κοπελια μου τους φιλους μου κτλ κτλ.περασαν 2 χρονια και το αποτελεσμα ειταν να μην εχω μαθει ακομα την δουλεια!!!τρομερο ανχος και φοβιες οτι δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα σωστο.με την αννα σκατα γενικα σε ολα τα θεματα!!!και στα 2 χρονια ειχα βγει εξω το βραδυ αντε 10 φορες.την ειχα δει και καλα σπιτογατος.στα 2 χρονια ομως υδρωνα και στις μασχαλες μου πολυ με αποτελεσμα οτι μπλουζα και να βαλω μετα απο λιγο να γινεται αχρηστη.πηγα σε γιατρους και κανενας δεν μπορουσε να βρει το γιατι.το καλοκαιρι του 2004 η αννα μου ειπε οτι θελει να μεινει για λιγο μονη της για να σκεφτει.της ειπα οκ αλλα εννιωσα μια σαπηλα μεσα μου ενιωσα την καταρευση μου αμα εφευγε την πιεσα γυρισε αλλα πλεον το κακο ειχε αρχισει να γινεται πλεον δεν με κρατουσαι καλα στα ποδια μου ουτε η σχεση μου με την αννα.βουλιαζα....μετα τον μαρτιο αφου ειχαν φτιαξει και τα οικονομικα μου τρακαρω με το mercedes εμφραγμα ο πατερας μου που το εμαθε.τον βαζω στην εντατικη και μετα απο λιγες μερες μου λεει η αννα τελλος :Frown:  αυτο ειταν...ηξερα πλεον οτι εγω τελειωσα δηλαδη δεν ειχα πλεων δυναμεις να ζησω.5 χρονια με καταθλιψη ειναι πολλα!!!δεν ηξερα τι να κανω...μυριζα την σαπιλα της ψυχης μου!!!την πρωτη μερα νευρικοτητα.την δευτερη τρεμουλο.την τριτη σκεψεις να αυτοκτονισω.την τεταρτη ειχα αποφασισει να αυτοκτονισω αλλα η λογικη δεν ειχε φυγει τελειως...σκεφτηκα και τον πατερα μου στην εντατικη!!!δεν μπορουσα να του το κανω αυτο.μετα λεω τρελαθηκα!!!πιος ειναι για τρελους?ο ψυχιατρος!!!παω εκει μπαινω και η πρωτη κουβεντα που του λεω ειταν\&quot;γιατρε σωσε με θα σου χαρισω το σπιτι μου!!!\&quot;και ουρλιαζω και του λεω πεθαινω!!!!!!!!!!! και μου λεει \&quot;ηρεμησε...κανε υπομονη κρατησου σε παρακαλω για 10 μερες...δεν μπορω να σου κανω βουντου\&quot;και μου γραφει effexor225mg-αντικαταθλιπτικο.zyprexa-αντιψυχωτικο.zanax-ανχολυτικο και τελος το lamictal για σταθεροποιητη διαθεσης.την αλλη μερα παω με την μανα μου και της λεει\&quot;κυρια.......ο γιος σας εχει κανει καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο βαρειας μορφης και δεν νομιζω δηλαδη φοβαμαι μην αυτοκτονισει και πρεπει να νοσηλευτει σε ψυχιατρικη κλινικη και αν ο ιδιος δεν θελει να το κανουμε με εντολη εισαγγελεα.ο γιος σας με τα φαρμακα που θα παρει θα βουλιαξει κιαλλο και αν τον κρατησε ο αντρας σας με το εμφραγμα να μην κανει καμια βλακεια σε λιγο μπορει να μην τον κραταει...εχει χασει την λογικη πλεον η διαθεση εχει βουλιαξει τελειως...\&quot;τελοςπαντων η μανα μου δεν το δεχτηκε εκρυψε μαχαιρια πιρουνια αιχμηρα αντικειμενα και με κλειδωνε μεσα.και με φυλαγαν με βαρδιες.εκανα 7 μερες να φαω...ξυπνουσα και ελεγα \&quot;δεν μπορει να μου συμβαινει εμενα αυτο\&quot;ολοι νομιζαν οτι το ελλεγα για την αννα δεν απαντουσα βεβαια στα λογια τους αφου οτι και να ελεγα δεν θα καταλαβαιναν.το ελεγα για τον πονο που ενιωθα μεσα μου.ψυχικος θανατος 1000 φορες δυνατοτερος πχ αμα χασεις τους γονεις σου.τρομερη εμπειρια!!!


συμπερασματα
1.ο ψυχιατρος δεν ειναι για τρελους!!!ειναι γιατρος-ψυχολογος μαζι.αμα βεβαια ειναι καλος.
2.στα δυσκολα ειμαστε μονοι μας κανεις δεν μπορει να τα καταλαβει αυτα παρα μονο εμεις ειναι περιεργα πραγματα αυτα.
3.η καταθλιψη ειναι η μονη ψυχικη ασθενεια που ποναει τοσο πολυ.η μαλλον το καταθλιπτικο
4.μετα τη φουρτουνα ερχεται παντα η γαληνη. :Wink:

----------


## arktos

Αντώνη, χρόνια σου πολλά και καλά! Διάβασα την ιστορία σου μονορούφι και μου άρεσε το σημείο όπου χαστούκησες τη καθηγήτρια. Αν και σα γυναίκα διαφωνώ κάθετα με το ξυλοδαρμό, είμαι πολύ ευαίσθητη στα θέματα των παιδαγωγικών μεθόδων. Μου έκανε βέβαια τη μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση που σκέφτηκες μόνος σου να πας σε γιατρό. Οι φίλοι μου ακόμη δε συμφωνούν πως είναι σοβαρή ασθένεια η κατάθλιψη. Κουράστηκα να προσπαθώ να τους εξηγώ. Αλλά και εγώ δυσκολεύτηκα να κατανοήσω την ασθένεια. Ότι πάρχει στο διαδίκτυο σχετικό σε ελληνικά και αγγλικά το έχω διαβάσει. Τόσο πολύ ούτε στο σχολείο δεν έχω διαβάσει. Τέλος - συγχαρητήρια που ερωτεύτηκες! Το εύχομαι και σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους!

----------


## coma

Aντώνη γειά!!!!!
και Χρόνια Πολλά !!! για τη Γιορτή σου !!!!!!!

Ο θεός να σου χαρίζει δύναμη Υγεία και ισορροπία!!!!!!

Είσαι πολύ αστέρι παιδί όπως όλοι όσοι έχουν διπολική διαταραχή πιστεύω.

Κι εγώ έχω κανει λαμαρίνες το αμάξι του πατέρα μου και έχω δοκιμάσει όλα τα ναρκωτικά που υπάρχουν τα οποία μέφεραν σαυτήν την κατάσταση βλέπε ανάπηρη

Συνέχιζε να σχεδιάζεις και Καλή επιτυχία με την Αγάπη σου ....

Σου εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο είσαι ακόμα πολύ νέος μπορείς να κάνεις τα πάντα.

φιλικά

----------


## αντωνης25

κομα σε ευχαριστω!!!ναι ειναι αληθεια οτι οσοι εχουν διπολικοτητα ειναι αστερια παιδια και πολυ ωριμα επεισης!!!οι καταστασεις ωριμαζουν τον ανθρωπο και εμεις εχουμε περασει αρκετα!!!

----------


## αντωνης25

καλησπερα!!!αυτον το καιρο δεν μπηκα στο σαιτ λογο το οτι ειμουν λιγο στην κοσμαρα μου.τι κανετε παλιοι γνωστοι?δεν με αναζητησε κανεις??????
το λοιπον τα νεα μου...την περασμενη παρσκευη πηγα στον γιατρο μου και μου εκοψε και το lamictal!!!γαμω?τελος τα φαρμακα παιδια τελος!!!!!!απλα επιδη ειναι λιγο περιεργη η φαση μου θα κοψω να μπαινω συχνα στο σαιτ και θα σας απανταω απλα λιγο πιο αργοπορημενα. :Wink:

----------


## raphsssodos

Είναι πολύ καλό που δεν χρειάζεσαι πια τα φάρμακα. Μκάρι να μην τα ξαναχρειαστείς :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## nikigirl18

Μπραβο Αντωνη και ευχομαι κ εγω να μην τα ξαναχρειαστεις :Smile:

----------


## αντωνης25

η αληθεια ειναι οτι ζοριστηκα λιγο αλλα δεν μπορειτε να καταλαβετε την ελευθερια που νιωθω μεσα μου αυτη τη στιγμη.ειμουνα βεβαια καλα αλλα οταν τα εκοψα η ψυχολογια μου εφτιαξε τελειως λες και ξαναγενηθηκα!!!παιδια οταν με το καλο τα κοψετε και εσεις θα με καταλαβετε...ειναι το τελειο αισθημα!!!γιαυτο να προσπαθητε και να την παλευετε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## dr

Παιδια, 
το πιο αισιοδοξο απο ολα ειναι που επιτελους κανουμε κατι για μας και τον πονο μας που για διαφορετικους λογους τον καθενα μας μας εφερε εκει που μας εφερε.
Συμφωνω με την danay και βλεπω πολλους απο εδω και με τη φαρμακευτικη τους αγωγη να τα πηγαινουν καλα, και να τη ολοκληρωνουν αλλα και αλλους να μπαινουν στο νοημα και στην πραξη πως ηρθε η ωρα να αντιμετωπισουν το προβλημα τους.
Ειναι το καλυτερο δωρο στον εαυτο μας αυτο, φιλοι μου, να του δωσουμε πισω την υγιη του εικονα.
Καλη δυναμη σε ολους μας και σε σενα αντωνης25,που ανοιξες το θεμα αυτο και μας γνωστοποιησες την αποθεραπεια σου δινοντας μας κουραγιο, ευχομαι το καλυτερο και το μονο φαρμακο απο εδω και στο εξης να ειναι για σενα η ιδια η ζωη οπως θα την βλεπεις και θα την αντιμετωπιζεις πια μετα απο οτι βιωσες...
Φιλικα,

----------


## αντωνης25

και βεβαια ειναι η χρονια μας... το 2006 για πολα παιδια απο εδω μεσα θα ειναι η αρχη της καινουριας τους ζωης!!!θελω να πω και να απολογηθω στους παλαιοτερους χρηστες πχ δαναη,κομα,νικη κτλ οτι δεν μπαινω συχνα οχι γιατι εγινα καλα οποτε σας γραφω και καλα...απλα ειμαι σε μια φαση οπου πρεπει να τακτοποιησω τη ζωη μου και να την φτασω στο επιπεδο και λιγο παραπανω που ειμουν πριν αρρωστησω.π.χ ειχα να δουλεψω ενα χρονο!!!μονο ετρωγα χρηματα.οποτε τωρα πρεπει να νικησω τον χρονο που εχασα και σωματικα και δημιουργηκα.οσο πιο συχνα μπορω θα μπαινω...

----------


## nikigirl18

Δεν σε παρεξηγουμε Αντωνη αν δεν μπαινεις συχνα..Αυτη τη στιγμη προεχει το να βαλεις σε μια ταξη τη ζωη σου και μετα ολα τ\'αλλα..και 8α τα καταφερεις μια χαρα!φιλακια!

----------


## coma

good luck Αντώνη !!!!!!!
 :Wink: :P :Big Grin:  :Cool:  :Smile:

----------


## Στέλλα

Γεια σου Αντώνη! 
Χαίρομαι για σένα. Να είσαι καλά και να φτιάξεις τη ζωή σου, όπως εσύ θέλεις!!

----------


## αντωνης25

να μαι και εγω!!!ολα καλα παιδια δοξα το θεο.εσεις?γραψτε μου τα νεα σας...στελλα?δαναη?κομα? κτλ κτλ...χθες ειδα ενα εργο &lt;η γενια του prozac&gt; για μας λεει!!!το εβλεπα και ειχα μεινει μαλακας!!!δειτε το!!!

----------


## coma

Γεια σου Αντώνη!!!!

Πολύ χαιρόμαι που σε ξαναβλέπω
Μας έλειψες. 

Για το Prozac διάβασα 1 σχετικό άρθρο την Κυριακή. Πληροφοριακά να αναφέρω ότι στην ελλάδα λέγεται Ladose.

να περνάς όμορφα στην Κρήτη- Ρέθυμνο είναι πολύ ωραία εκεί
.

----------


## nikigirl18

Χαιρομαι που εισαι καλα Αντωνη μου :Smile: 
Καλα να περνας,φιλακια!!

----------


## αντωνης25

εμενα ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι το ladoz το δινει μονο για τη βουλιμια...οταν εκοβα ενα-ενα χαπι απο τα effexor ενιωθα ανχος για κανα διο μερες

----------


## αντωνης25

ασχετο μια φιλη μου παιρνει resperdal...τι λεει αυτο?καλο φαρμακο?τι ξερετε?

----------


## coma

Hallo!!!!!!

 το Risperdal

Το ρισπερνταλ είναι αντιψυχωτικό για άτομα που πάσχουν από σχιζοφρένεια.

Στην ταινία \"Old boy\" risperdal δίνουνε στον τύπο που έχουνε φυλακίσει για χρόνια μέσα σένα δωμάτιο για να μην τρελαθεί.

Σε άτομα με διπολική διαταραχή , σε περίπτωση αντιμετώπισης των μανιακών επεισοδίων χορηγείται ρισπεριδόνη. 

Μπες στην ιστοσελίδα της Jansen Cilag της εταιρίας που τοκατασκευάζει για να διαβάσεις σχετικά με την διπο. διαταραχή και το πως αντιμετωπίζεται και να πάρεις πληροφορίες για το χάπι αυτό.

Το έχω πάρει κι εγω για λίγο καιρό. Μπορώ να πω ότι είναι πολύ αποτελεσματικό αλλά δεν το άντεχα καθόλου δεν μπορούσα να περπατήσω κανονικά ήταν φρίκη έίναι μια εποχή που δεν θέλω να θυμάμαι Ευτυχώς κράτησε για λίγο καιρό μετά έγινα πάλι καλά και το έκοψα . 


Αλήθεια η φίλη σου πως αισθάνεται; Την παλεύει;

Πάντως κυκλοφορούν κι άλλα αντιψυχωτικά με λιγότερες παρενέργειες 

Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα

φιλάκια

----------


## αντωνης25

το εχουμε ανοιξει ηδη!!!!!τα ξερουμε ολα τα φαρμακα και χορηγουμε αμα λαχει και ιατρικες συνταγες χε-χε-χε.η φιλη μου δεν την παλευει...κοιμαται συνεχεια,εχει παρει 20 κιλα...και νοιωθει το κορμι της καταρακωμενο και αδυναμο,επεισης εχει πολυ εντονους πονοκεφαλους.προκαλει πονοκεφαλο.

----------


## αντωνης25

καλα ε...πηρα ενα βιβλιο που λεει τα παντα για την καταθλιψη.παιδια μου απο αυριο αρχιζω την ενημερωση χε-χε-χε.5 ευρω η απορια.τοσο χρεωνω χε-χε θα τα κονομισω!!!

----------


## coma

Danae 

πολύ καλή ιδέα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Αυτό έχει γίνει στο παρελθόν: αυτοοργάνωση ασθενών στην Γερμανία γύρω στα 1970 την οποία ονόμασαν spk δηλ. σοσιαλιστική κοινότητα ασθενών.

Στο SPK οι ασθενείς αντιλήφθηκαν ότι η αρρώστια είναι το αποτέλεσμα των υπαρχουσών συνθηκών. 
\"Ο γιατρός δεν θεραπεύει ασθενείς αλλά την ανικανότητά τους να εργαστούν\"

----------


## coma

sorry guys κάτι ξέχασα 

Αντώνη πες στη φίλη σου να το κόψει ή να πάρει κάτι άλλο
Τέλος πάντων να το πει στο γιατρό της . Δεν είναι κ ότι καλύτερο να παίρνεις 20 κιλά.

----------


## αντωνης25

coma κοιτα να δεις...πριν το resperdal ειχε δοκιμασει και αλλα αντιψυχοτικα πχ solian-geodon ktl ktl.δυστυχως μονο το resperdal την βοηθησε.υπαρχει ενα φυτο που ονομαζεται st\'jonsons και καλα καταπολεμαει την καταθληψη το ξερετε?συμφωνα με μελετες της κλινικης mayo clinic ο συνδιασμος αυτου του φυτου με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα px effexor-ladoz ktl ktl εμποδιζει την δραση των αντικαταθλιπτικων.οποτε οποιος απο εσας το παιρνει να το σταματισει!!!στο μονο που βοηθαει ειναι στην πολυ πολυ πολυ ελαφρια καταθλιψη.καλητερη ειναι η γυμναστικη!!!υπαρχει σε μελετη ενα αντικαταθλιπτικο που υποσχεται θεραπια και διαρκεια...εχει σχεση με την παραγογη της ουσιας p που υπαρχει ηδη στον εγγεφαλο και προκαλει καλοδιαθεσια.

----------


## αντωνης25

μπορειτε να μου πειτε ταινιες που αναφερονται στην παθηση μας?θα ηθελα να δω.την γενια του prozac την ειδε κανεις?

----------


## raphsssodos

Αντώνη μίλησες για βιβλίο αλλά ούτε τίτλο ούτε συγγραφέα τίποτα ρε παιδί μου...
Έτσι κάνουνε??έλα πες δεν θα το πω σε κανέναν.... :Big Grin: 
Και κάτι άλλο...Ουσία ρ....Δηλαδή???

----------


## αντωνης25

η ουσια p ειναι μια ουσια που βρισκεται στον εγκεφαλο και προκαλει και καλα κολοδιαθεσια...θα μου πειτε καμια ταινια να δω?

----------


## gog_magog

Δες το \"π\" (Pi) του Aronofsky.

----------


## αντωνης25

Από: ChrisPsycho 
Προς: αντωνης25 
Φάκελλος: Inbox 
Απεστάλθη: 22-3-2006 στις 05:45 PM 
Μήνυμα: Έλα ρε γαμόσπιτε.Πρώτον,η καλύτερη απόδειξη ότι τα φάρμακα από μόνα τους είναι αρχίδια,ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΡΕ ΒΛΑΚΑ.Αυτό στο λέω χαιδευτικά φυσικά γιατί θα πρέπει να προσέχουμε πως μιλάμε στους ψυχολογικά νοσούντες.Η άγνοια όμως είναι δύναμη για σένα γιατί έτσι υποφέρεις λιγότερο.Για να μην τα πολυλογούμε,ναι τα φάρμακα έχουν αποτέλεσμα,αλλα για να είναι η θεραπεία πιο ολοκληρωμένη και καλύτερη χρειάζεται και η ψυχοθεραπεία.Τέλος δεν έχεις τη στοιχειώδη νοημοσύνη να σκεφτείς ότι είναι μαλακία και απαράδεκτο στις νευρώσεις(που απασχολούν τον περισσότερο κόσμο) να δώσεις φάρμακα πέρα από συγκεκριμένες εξαιρέσεις.Καλή σου μέρα αμόρφωτε 25άρη κουραδιάρη. 

Εκτυπώσιμη Έκδοση 

οπως καταλαβατε καλα αυτο ελαβα απο τον φιλτατο...αυτο πρεπει να το δειτε και εσεις πιστευω γιαυτο και το δημοσιευω.θελω να πω οτι η θεση μου πανω σε αυτα που λεει ο κυριος ειναι 1ον....πρεπει να μαθει τροπους αν θελει να λεει οτι εχει επιπεδο.

2ον οποιος παιρνει φαρμακα ειναι ψυχικα νοσουντας?

3ον εχει γινει κανεις σας καλα με ψυχοθεραπια?

4ον πιστευετε οτι ειστε μαζοχες?γιατι αν ειταν τοσο απλα να τα πραγματα οπως τα λεει ο κυριος γιατι να σας γραφανε φαρμακα?να τους κλεισουμε ολους μεσα τους γιατρους και να παμε σε ψυχοθεραπευτες να γινουμε καλα.

5ον κανεις δεν παει κατευθειαν σε ψυχιατρο...ολοι πιστευω δοκιμασαμε τους μαλακους τροπους,εγω ψυχολογο και με ειπε μια χαρα και οριστε τι επαθα.

6ον.chrispsycho ακου την γνωμη των παιδιων...

----------


## αντωνης25

αποσπασμα απο το βιβλιο που πηρα....
τα ατομα που πασχουν απο καταθλιψη παρουσιαζουν αφυσικα χαμηλα επιπεδα ορισμενων ουσιων του εγκεφαλου.καθως επισης και επιβραδυνση της κυτταρικης δραστηριοτητας στις περιοχες του εγκεφαλου οι οποιες ελενχουν την διαθεση,την ορεξη,τον υπνο κτλ κτλ...επηρεζει τον τροπο σκεψης προκαλωντας αρνητικη και απαισιοδοξη διαθεση,μειωνει την αυτοεκτιμηση μας,εχει αντικτυπο στις πραξεις μας και μας κανει ευερεθιστους.επισης ερχεται απο μονη της η σε συνδιασμο με αλλη ασθενια.επεισης μπορει να την προκαλεσει καποιο φαρμακο και φυσικα το αλκοολ η τα ναρκωτικα.η καταθλιψη διαρκει για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα.τα συναισθηματα λυπης η ασχημης διαθεσης επιμενουν για καιρο και συνοδευονται απο ανχος,θυμο,ενοχες απελπισια.αντιθετα λοιπον με την μελανχολια η καταθλιψη ΕΞΑΣΘΕΝΕΙ τελειως το ατομο.
μια απο τις διαφορες απλης μελανχολιας και καταθλιψης ειναι η αυτοεκτιμηση...τα ατομα που πασχουν απο καταθλιψη συχνα εχουν πολυ μειωμενη αυτοεκτιμηση κατι που δεν συμβαινει με την απλη θλιψη.
οι γυναικες εχουν μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο να παθουν καταθλιψη απο οτι οι αντρες.συνηθως την συνανταμε στις ηλικιες μεταξυ 25-44.
παρολο που ειναι αγνωστη η αιτια η καταθλιψη φαινεται να επιρεαζει τα δημιουργικα ατομα.
η καταθλιψη ειναι ενα απο τα πιο συνηθησμενα ιατρικα προβληματα,πολα ατομα αντιμετωπιζουν τουλαχιστων ενα επισοδιο καταθλιψης στην ζωη τους,οστοσο γεγονος ειναι οτι πολλοι γιατροι νιωθουν αβολα με μια τετοια διαγνωση.Σε παγκοσμια κλιμακα ειναι η 4η αιτια ανικανοτητας και προορου θανατου συμφωνα με το παγκοσμιο ιδρυμα μελετης ασθενιων που διεξαγεται απο το τμημα δημοσιας υγειας του χαρβαντ.το κακο ειναι οτι η καταθλιψη διαδιδεται ολο καο περισοτερο.προβλεπεται οτι το 2020 θα αποτελει την δευτερη σοβαροτερη απειλη για την υγεια μετα τις καρδιοπαθειες.
η καταθλιψη συνηθως εμφανιζεται με 4 τροπους
α...αλλαγες στην διαθεση&lt;κακοδιαθεσια,χαμ λη αυτοεκτιμηση&gt;
β...μειωση της πνευματικης αποδοσης&lt;βαρεμαρα,συνηθε ες που σας ευχαριστουσαν πλεον δεν σας ευχαριστουν&gt;γενικα δεν υπαρχει ευχαριστηση σε κατι.
γ...σωματικα συμτωματα&lt;αυπνια,βουλιμι ,μειωση ερωτικης επιθυμιας,πονοκεφαλοι&gt;κα  γενικοτερα πονοι χωρις προφανη λογο.
δ...αλλαγες στην συμπεριφορα&lt;παραμελιση του εαυτου του ατομου και ασυνεπεια στις υποχρεωσεις του πχ στα ραντεβου του η στους λογαριασμους του&gt;γενικα υπαρχει αναβλητικοτητα.


η καταθλιψη χωριζεται σε 4 κατηγοριες...
1.μειζων καταθλιψη&lt;θεραπεια ψυχιατρου&gt;
2.δυσθυμια&lt;θεραπεια ψυχιατρου η ψυχολογου η ψυχαναλητη&gt;
3.διαταραχες προσαρμοστηκοτητας&lt;θεραπ εια ψυχιατρου-ψυχολογου η ψυχαναλητη&gt;
4.διπολικες διαταραχες&lt;θεραπεια ψυχιατρου&gt;

συνεχιζεται...

----------


## αντωνης25

δεν νομιζω οτι θα παιθανουμε απο καταθλιψη.πιστευω οτι η ψυχιατρικη τα εχει καταφερει καλα σε αυτον τον τομεα.και απο οτι φαινεται μπορει και καλυτερα.κατι αλλο...παιδια η βουλιμια ειναι θεραπευσιμη?

----------


## raphsssodos

Αντώνη και η ψυχοθεραπεία βοηθά και τα φάρμακα....
Εξαρτάται όπως έχω καταλήξει να πιστεύω ποιο απ\' τα δύο θα πιστέψεις περισσότερο [πράγμα που δεν αποκλείει να μην επιλέξεις κανένα ή και τα δύο...]....
Όσο για τα χαμηλά επίπεδα μερικών νευροδιαβιβαστών δεν έχει διαυκρινιστεί ακόμα αν είναι το αίτιο ή το αποτέλεσμα όσον αφορά πάντα την κατάθλιψη...
Ποιος ξέρει ίσως στο μέλλον να αγοράζουμε μπουκαλάκια με σεροτονίνη........................

----------


## αντωνης25

ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΙΚΟΙ ΝΕΥΡΟΔΙΑΒΙΒΑΣΤΕΣ.
φανταστειτε πως ο εγκαιφαλος ειναι σαν ενα μεγαλο δυκτιο υπολογιστων.ολες οι περιοχες του αλληλοσυνδεονται μεσω ενος πολυπλοκου συστηματος γραμμων διαβιβασης.αυτες οι γραμμες διαβιβασης ειναι δεσμιδες νευρων.οι ακρες αυτων των δεσμιδων περιεχουν νευροδιαβιβαστες που λειτουργουν ως μεταφορεις δεδομενων αναμεσα στα νευρικα κυταρα και στους νευρωνες...τα νευρικα κυτταρα απελευθερωνουν νευροδιαβιβαστες σε ενα μικρο κενο&lt;συναψη&gt;αναμεσα σε ενα νευρωνα-αποστολεα και σε ενα νευρωνα-δεκτη.οταν ολοκληρωνεται η μεταβιβαση το κυταρο-δεκτης αλλαζει τα χημικα σηματα παλι σε ηλεκτρικα.η επικοινονια απο κυταρο σε κυταρο γινεται ταχυτατα και ετσι ο εγκεφακος μπορει να αντιδρασει πολυ γρηγορα στο μυνημα.


ΝΕΥΡΟΔΙΑΒΙΒΑΣΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ...
τα πρωτα χρονια της μελετης της καταθλιψης,ο νευροδιαβιβαστης \"νεφρινη\" θεωρουνταν ο πιο πιθανος νευροδιαβιβαστης που ειχε σχεση με την καταθλιψη.παιζει βασικο ρολο στις συναισθηματικες αντιδρασεις και βρισκεται στις περιοχες οπου η εγκεφαλικη δραστηριοτητα μειωνεται σε περιοδο καταθλιψης.οι επιστημονες κατεληξαν οτι η καταθλιψη προκυπτει απο τα μειωμενα επιπεδα της \"νορεπινεφρινης\" και οι φαρμακευτικες εταιριες επιδοθηκαν στην κατασκευη ντικαταθλιπτικων φαρμακων των οποιων βασικος σκοπος ηταν η αυξηση της δραστηριοτητας της \"νορεπινεφρινης\" στα εγκεφαλικα κυτταρα.
στη δεκαετια του \'80 παρουσιαστηκε μια νεα ομαδα αντικαταθλιπτικων φαρμακων-που ονομαστηκαν αναστολεις επιλεκτικης ληψης σεροτονινης(SSRIs).αυτα τα φαρμακα επιδρουσαν κυριως στο νευριδιαβιβαστη \"σεροτονινη\".οπως και η \"νορεπινεφρινη\" ετσι και η \"σεροτονινη\" ειναι ενας ρυθμιστης της διαθεσης που βρισκεται σε περιοχες του εγκεφαλου που επιρεαζονται απο την καταθλιψη.
τα επιπεδα της \"νορεπινεφρινης\" και της \"σεροτονινης\"-και η μεταξυ τους ισσοροποια-παιζουν ρολο στον τροπο με τον οποιο αντιδρατεστα καθημερινα γεγονοτα,οπως το να αισθανεστε χαρουμενοι οταν βλεπετε καποιο αγαπημενο πρωσοπο,η να κλαιτε οταν βλεπετε μια συγκινητικη ταινια.φυσιολογικα ο εγκεφαλος πρεπει να προσαρμοζεται ετσι ωστε το συναισθημα να ταιριαζει με την καθε περισταση.οταν ομως εχετε καταθλιψη το επιπεδο της \"νορεπινεφρινης\",της \"σεροτονινης\" η και των δυο μαζι μπορει να ειναι εκτος συνχρωνισμου.μπορει να &lt;&lt;κολησουν&gt;&gt; στη δυστιχισμενη διαθεση και να μεινουν εκει.ετσι αισθανεστε λυπημενοι ολη μερα, ακομα και οταν κανετε πραγματα που καποτε σας ευχαριστουσαν.

συνεχιζεται...

----------


## tessa

> _Originally posted by αντωνης25_
> παιδια η βουλιμια ειναι θεραπευσιμη?


εξαρταται το ειδος και τη διαρκεια της θεραπειας, τα αιτια της βουλιμιας, τη θεληση του ασθενη και τη βοηθεια του ειδικου οπως επισης και η συννοσηροτητα που μπορει να εχει καποιος με βουλιμια.

----------


## raphsssodos

Αντώνη αναφέρεσαι σε κάποιο βιβλίο χωρίς συγχρόνως να αναφέρεις και τίτλο,συγγραφέα....
Σε ρωτάω επειδή θα με ενδιέφερε να το αποκτήσω...Εις αναμονήν λοιπόν....

----------


## αντωνης25

λυπαμαι που το λεω αλλα εδω και μια βδομαδα ζοριζομαι δεν ειμαι καλα...εχω αρχισει και ανυσυχω...την πεμπτη θα παω στον γιατρο

----------


## nikigirl18

Αντωνη μου καποιες μεταπτωσεις ειναι φυσιολογικο να υπαρχουν,συζητησε το με τον γιατρο σου και μην ανησυχεις..ολα θα πανε καλα!!
Φιλακια!!

----------


## Adzik

Αντωτη!!!....οπως λεει και η Νικη ολα θα πανε καλα ..θα δεις.... μηπως χριαζεσαι καποια αδεια.... αν δουλευεις.... παρε μια εβδομαδα και πηγαινε καπου υσυχα... στην φυση.... σε καποια ιαματικα λουτρα ισως....  :Smile:  ..το νερο θεραπευει παντα... ολα θα πανε καλα...δωσε λιγο χρονο στον εαυτο σου..... μεχρι να πασ στον γιατρο...
..ημαστε εδω για σενα ..για οτι χρειαστεις... :Smile:  filakia ...

----------


## Adzik

Ραπσσοδε!!!!!
Ενα καλο βιβλιο πολυ διευκρινιστικο..και ευκολα κατανοητο ειναι το PROZAK-ενας ψυχιατρος προσπαθει να καταλαβει(κατι τετοιο) τα αντικαταθληπτικα....
..αυριο ,μεθαυριο θα θυμιθω να δω ακριβως τιτλο και συγγραφεα και θα σασ πω... ειναι πραγματικα αστερι βιβλιο... φιλακια και απο μενα....

----------


## αντωνης25

σας ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον σας ετσι καταλαβαινεις οτι δεν εισαι μονος σου...χθες γεμισα την μπανιερα με νερο και εβαλα μουσικη σε συνδιασμο με τα τσιγαρα μου εκατσα μεσα 1,5 ωρα!!!μουλιασα!!!μου εκανε καλο...ενιωσα πολυ καλυτερα...να το δοκιμασετε...τωρα που καλοκαιριαζει εχουμε παρα πολυ δουλεια 7 το πρωι με 8 το απογευμα με παει.ισως ειναι και επειδη ειχα να δουλεψω σε τετοιους ρυθμους 1 χρονο περιπου...αλλα τι να κανεις να μην δουλεψεις?ειναι και δικη μου η δουλεια και τρεχω πιο πολυ...
αυριο θα σας πω...

----------


## coma

Γεια σου Αντώνη !!!!!
Πιστεύω ότι 7-8 είναι πολλές ώρες και από τη στιγμή που είναι δική σου η δουλειά μπορείς να δουλεύεις και λιγότερο. 

δεν θα πει κανένας ότι είσαι τεμπέλης αμα δουλέψεις λιγότερο 

πρώτα πρώτα η υγεία .Τι νόημα έχει να πίνεις 4-5 καφέδες για να τα βγάλεις πέρα και να κάνεις κακό στον εαυτό σου και στα νεύρα σου 

εμείς που έχουμε διπολική διαταραχή δεν μπορούμε να δουλεύουμε το ίδιο με τους άλλους -ετσι πιστεύω 

φιλάκια πολλά στην όμορφη Κρήτη και σε σένα

----------


## αντωνης25

χθες πηγα στον γιατρο και με βρηκε μια χαρουλα.απλα ειναι καπως στριμωγμα για μενα η ξαφνικη επανενταξη μου σε ρυθμους καπως γρηγορους...παιδια να ειστε σιγουροι οτι αμα εχεις δικια σου δουλεια τρεχεις πιο πολυ απο οτι πρεπει...αυτο ειναι το κακο.το καλο ειναι οτι δεν εχεις απο πανω σου κανενα μαλακα να σε πρηζει.

----------


## nikigirl18

Μπραβο Αντωνη μου!!Ενταξει λογικο ειναι να ειχες ξεσυνηθισει καπως να δουλευεις με εντονους αριθμους αλλα σιγα σιγα θα προσαρμοστεις παλι..
Φιλακια!!

----------


## raphsssodos

Εμ, έτσι είναι....Εργασία και χαρά μόνο για τα αφεντικά.... :Big Grin: 
Αντώνη αξίζει η προσπάθεια για επιστροφή σε επιθυμητούς ρυθμούς....
Το ενδεχόμενο της υποτροπής (θα) καραδοκεί πάντα και παντού....
Δεν νομίζω πως έχει νόημα να ζήσουμε υπό το καθεστώς ενός τέτοιου φόβου....
Δεν λέω επ\' ουδενί να ξεχάσεις πως είσαι διπολικός [άλλωστε και να το ήθελες υπάρχουν πράγματα που θα στο θυμίζουν θες δεν θες] αλλά άλλο η αφοσίωση και άλλο η εμμονή...
Δεν μπορούμε να αφήσουμε το ενδεχόμενο της υποτροπής να οριοθετεί τη ζωή μας....
δεν νομίζω πως θα άξιζε μια τέτοια ζωή....

----------


## αντωνης25

παιδια σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ...ραψωδε το κακο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι οσο και να προσπαθησεις να ξεχασεις αυτο το κομματι της ζωης σου παντα κατι στο θυμιζει...ακομα και οι καθημερινες σου συνηθειες.επεισης εμεις οι διπολικοι οπως και οι καταθλιπτικοι μπορει να εχουμε ιαση σε αυτο το πραγμα αλλα εχουμε μεγαλες πιθανοτητες υποτροπης οποτε πρεπει να το παρακολουθουμε το θεμα.αυτο βεβαια ειναι κακο γιατι θα ανυσιχουμε για το παραμικρο.πρεπει ομως να προσεχουμε για να μην παθουμε καμια αλλη νιλα και τρεχουμε ξανα.γιατι οπως και να το κανουμε ενα επεισοδειο ποναει πολυ.και εγω εδω που τα λεμε μπορει να επανηλθα αλλα δεν μπορω να ξαναπερασω φαση τετοιας μεγαλης εντασεως.

----------


## Kelly

Αντώνη, 
έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, θέλω απλά να συμφωνήσω μαζί σου σε αυτό που λες, ότι εμείς οι καταθλιπτικοί έχουμε μεγάλες πιθανότητες υποτροπής. Βεβαίως είναι κακό.. Εγώ τώρα είμαι σε φάση ανάρρωσης, με τα χάπια που παίρνω, τα αντικαταθλιπτικά, αλλά λέω φοβάμαι, μήπως κυλήσω πάλι, σύντομα.. Πρέπει να αποφύγω τις καταστάσεις που μπορεί να με ξαναφέρουν στα ίδια.
Τι να πω...Μακάρι να μην τα περνάμε αυτά έτσι συχνά... Πραγματικά είναι βασανιστικές στιγμές.

----------


## Adzik

..Αντωνη μου αυτεσ τισ μερεσ πωσ εισαι?...ολα καλα?...φιλακια πολλα...σε σενα και ολουσ..φιλακια Κελλυ μου!!

----------


## αντωνης25

κελλυ μου κοιτα...δεν ειναι αναγκη να φοβασαι απλα να προσεχεις...οταν αναρωσεις πληρως απλα να αποφευγεις καταστασεις που νιωθεις οτι ξυνουν την πληγη σου...γιατι εμεις νοιωθουμε την πληγη μεσα μας!!!καποτε θα την ξαναπατησουμε αυτο ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο απλα τωρα ξερουμε!!!και θα το καταλαβουμε!!!δεν θα το αφησουμε ετσι!!!οταν ειναι...μια μικρη θεραπειουλα και μετα ολα καλα!!!
παιδια κατα τα αλλα ειμαι μια χαρα απλα δεν εχω ξεσυνηθησει αυτους τους ρυθμους δουλειας και...καλα χθες πηρα κατι αιθαιρια ελαια \'\'πρασινο τσαι\'\' γεμισα την μπανιερα και....μιλαμε για γαμω τις καταστασεις!!!

----------


## Kelly

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο. Αλλά, πολλές φορές πάμε πάλι στις καταστάσεις που ξύνουν την πληγή, γιατί νομίζουμε ότι αυτή τη φορά δεν θα πάθουμε τα ίδια, είμαστε δυνατοί (και καλά...έτσι νομίζουμε...) αλλά, μπαμ, πάλι κάτω. \'Η εντάξει, ίσως και όντως να έχουμε γίνει λίγο πιο δυνατοί και να μην πάθουμε ακριβώς τα ίδια όπως πριν. 
Οσο γίνεται να τα αποφεύγουμε, στο χέρι μας είναι, έλα όμως που πάλι εκεί στριμωχνόμαστε...Κάτι μας σπρώχνει, μια εντύπωση μέσα μας ότι αυτή τη φορά δεν θα πάθουμε τα ίδια, έχουμε γίνει καλά και πάμε φορτσάτοι να τα καταφέρουμε..
Δεν ξέρω αν πιάνεις το νόημα, είνα λιγάκι γενικό και αόριστο αυτό που λέω, γι\'αυτό..
Αμα ξέρουμε, ελπίζω την επόμενη φορά να μην ξαναπάθουμε τα ίδια... Εχεις γνώση το τι μπορεί να σου συμβεί μέσα σου και αν δεν θες να ξαναπέσεις στα ίδια, πρόσεχε!
Ωραία, ακόμα ένας, νιώθει μια χαρά. Ελπίζω να κρατήσει!

----------


## Kelly

Οικοιοθελώς, ναι...Θέλουμε και πάμε στα ίδια. Ετσι είναι.

----------


## raphsssodos

καμμιά φορά αυτά τα ίδια είναι όλη μας η ζωή....κι όταν όλη μας η ζωή φαντάζει σαν μια κακιά συνήθεια τότε δύσκολα ξεκολλάς....αυτό το βόλεμα που έχεις εν-υπο-α-συνείδητα και η σαγήνη του είναι άλλο πράγμα....
Just push the pain and move on....

----------


## aporia

Eγώ αυτό που βλέπω είναι πως όταν γράφουμε εμείς ένα θέμα δείχνουμε αδύναμοι όταν όμως είναι αδύναμος ο διπλανός μας δείχνουμε τόσο δυνατοί από τα λεγόμενά μας
Μήπως τελικά είμαστε όλοι πιο δυνατοί από όσο νομίζουμε ?
Καλή Ανάσταση

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa2

Aporia,σημασία έχει οχι τι δείχνουμε,τι φαίνεται απ\'τα λεγόμενά μας αλλά αν τα λεγόμενά μας τα κάνουμε πράξη.Γιατί αυτά που λεμε ως συμβουλή στους άλλους τα καταλαβαίνουμε και \'μεις αλλά δεν μπορούμε να τα εφαρμόσουμε.Ή μπορούμε...?
Καλή Ανάσταση,
Χρύσα

----------


## αντωνης25

παιδια χρονια πολλα!!!εμενα η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι οταν εισαι καταθλιπτικος και εισαι σε ασχημη φαση ολα τα πραγματα που βιωνεις και κινεισαι πανω σε αυτα σε πειραζουν!!!δουλεια&lt;νοιωθ ις ανικανος να καταφαιρεις ενα πολυ απλο πραγμα&gt;
β.φιλοι&lt;νοιωθεις οτι οτι και να πουν ακομα και κατι αθωο οτι σε χλεβαζουν και γενικα δεν νοιωθεις αποδεχτος&gt;κτλ κτλ...
θελω να καταλειξω οτι παιρνοντας την θεραπεια αποκτας διαβγεια στην σκεψη σου και επειστρεφεις στην ζωη που εισουν με τους ιδιους φιλους στην δουλεια σου...τοτε δεν αντιμετοπιζεις το παρελθον?απλα τωρα εισαι καλα-νοιωθεις δυνατος πλεων και κατι που σε γαμουσε ψυχολογικα τωρα το βλεπεις αδιαφορα και λες τι με νοιαζει?εγω να ειμαι καλα!!!
αλλα...μην ξυνουμε την πληγη ρε παιδια...πχ εγω εχω σταματησει την ελλ μουσικη διοτι ειναι απο μονη της σκετη καταθλιψη...χωριζεις ενα δεσμο και πας να ξεσκασεις λιγο βρε αδερφε και σου βγαινει ο μακροπουλος και λεει ενα στοιχο\"τιποτα δεν εσβησε...τιποτα δεν γεμησε...τις πληγες που αφησες...κοπηκα στα δυο!!!δηλαδη σου λεει αμε αντρακι μου πιες ενα μπουκαλι ουισκυ και αμε να αυτοκτονισεις!!!αν παρατηρησετε ολα σχεδων τα ελλ τραγουδια προκαλουν μεγαλη θλιψη!!!τα μπιτακια τουλαχιστων ειναι ανεβαστικα.

----------


## Kelly

Aντώνη, έχεις δίκιο.

Γενικώς εμένα τα τραγούδια, ότι και είδος να ναι, κάτι θα μου θυμίσουνε άμα τα έχω συνδυάσει με γεγονότα. 

Και την στιγμή που το ακούς, μπορεί να σε πληγώνει, αλλά δεν θα το αλλάξεις..Εκεί ρε παιδί μου να το ακούσεις και να μελαγχολήσεις! Τι πράγμα και αυτό.

----------


## αντωνης25

και φαντασου...οτι δεν ακουω ελλ αλλα οταν παω εξω και ακουσω μακροπουλο πορωνομαι!!!!μαζοχα ειμαι...

----------


## Joker

Μαζοχισμός είναι, χέχε. Μιλάω εκ πείρας επειδή το κάνω και εγώ.
Πόλυ μ\'αρέσει να ακούω μελαγχολική μουσική και να μιζεριάζω. Καλά δεν μαρέσει ακριβώς αλλά καταλάβατε τι εννοώ. 

Μάλλον ο μαζοχισμός είναι η φυσική άμυνα του οργανισμού κατά της κατάθλιψης. Αλλιώς θα ήταν πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα  :Embarrassment: 

Ευτυχώς έχω καιρό να ακούσω διάφανα κρίνα :Wink: 

Edit: Καλή ανάσταση :Smile:

----------


## coma

Ποιος είναι ο μακρόπουλο;;;;;


...

\'\'σου δίνω πίσω σου δίνω πίσω την αγάπη που μου χάρισες 
δώσε μου πίσω τη ζωή μου και ξοφλάμε\"

...

----------


## Adzik

..ego pali exo to allo problima... opote akoyo zontanh moysiki... oso xazo ki an sas fanei... sigkinoyme toooso poli apo tn omorfia oloy aftoy poy akoyo... poy mpigo na klamata,.. erxonte kai oi anamnisis.. h katathlipsi.. ta apothimena.. oi epithimies.. kai fisika to sinaisthima..h magiki atmosfera poy iparxei ....poy ksafnika mporo na arxiso na kleo me anafilita.... kai ine poli xazo ekeini thn ora... giati kleo epeidi basika niotho poli omorfa... magika.... fantastite ixa paei ston papakonstantinoy zontano se skini...kai to ti anafilito epese den fantazeste.....gelaga kai eklega taytoxrona.... ksero pos ine xazo... den to elegxo omos... me aggizei para poli i moysiki...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## raphsssodos

Ποιος είναι ο μακρόπουλος??
καλά δεν χάνεις κ τίποτα....

----------


## αντωνης25

καλα δεν ξερετε τον μακροπουλο?και ποιον ξερετε?\"ειμαι σε κατασταση εκτακτου αναγκης\"αυτος ειναι...πως περασατε το πασχα?εγω πηρα 2-3 κιλα σιγουρα!!!βαρεθηκα να τρωω και να πινω!!!

----------


## Adzik

..εγω χωρισα... υστερα απο 6 μηνεσ... (θα σας πω καποια στιγμη... θελω πολυ..)
..τελειωσαν οι αντοχες μας... εκεινοσ δεν καταλαβαινε.. ..δεν ειχε ισωσ το κουραγιο και την δυναμη να καταλαβει....
..κι εγω κουραστικα να στεναχωριεμαι...με το καθε τι ...να μην με δεχεται οπως ειμαι... να τον βλεπω να φευγει.. και να νιωθω ολο και πιο μονη κοντα του σιγα σιγα... .. να εχω συνεχως αγχοσ... συν το αγχος πως τον φορτωνω συνεχως με τις ανησυχιες και τις θλυψεις μου... και δεν το αντεχει..και πανω απ ολα δεν το θελει....

ολα τελειωσαν με μια κριση καταθλιψης που ειχα..μαζι με υποθερμια... αλλα ολα καλα ..μην ανησυχειτε.. :Smile:  :Smile: 


..επισεισ ..απο χθεσ το βραδυ ξεκινισα να παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικα... πρωτη φωρα ...(ημουν πολυ ανησυχη το βραδυ δεν μπρορουσα να κοιμηθω)...

...εβαψα εξω απο το σπιτι μου ενα φραχτακι λευκο... επιτελουσ... το ειχα πολυ καιρο στο προγραμμα...

...εφτιαξα μια μεγαλη λιστα με τα πραγματα που θελω να κανει η Αντουλα (εγω).. τωρα που θα εχει πιο πολυ χρονο για τον εαυτο της.. (για να μην στεναχωριεμαι...παρα πολυ....)

..εφερα το αγιο φωτακι στο σπιτακι μου...

..βοσκισα κλασικα την Κυριακη..μια και ειμαι βεντζετεριαν :P

..και μου λειψατε...

..υσιχα και απλα περασα δηλαδη... αυτεσ τισ ημερεσ...
εσεισ καλοι μου;

----------


## Adzik

αααααα.... Δαναη δες το « Αμαντεους » ..το εργο... εγω πραγματικα το ερωτευτικα το εργο..και την μουσικη του...

με αγαπη Αdzik

----------


## Adzik

..δεν ξερω...

----------


## nikigirl18

Adzik μου ειναι δυσκολα αλλα θα τα καταφερεις να το ξεπερασεις.Σκεψου οτι θα εχεις πιο πολυ χρονο για τον ευατο σου,να κανεις πραγματα που ισως με τη σχεση σου ειχες αφησει πισω και γενικα να προσπαθησεις να κανεις οτι καλυτερο για σενα!!
Αντωνη μου τι κανεις?
Φιλακια!!

----------


## αντωνης25

μια χαρα ειμαι νικη μου εσυ?adzik ειναι δυσκολο αυτο που περνας...ολοι το εχουμε περασει αλλα μετα το εχουμε ξεχασει...αυτο που θα σου πω ειναι κατι πολυ απλο ...ασε τον χρονο να σε γιατρεψει...ακομα και τα αντικαταθλιπτηκα θελουν τον χρονο τους για να ενεργησουν...ποσο μαλλον εσυ...ο χρονος ειναι ο καλυτερος γιατρος!!!τον πιασατε τον μα ι βρε? κ α λ ο μ η ν α να εχουμε!!!

----------


## nikigirl18

Και εγω καλυτερα ειμαι..Καλο μηνα!Φιλακια!!

----------


## αντωνης25

δειτε την σελιδα www.psychiatry24x7.com να βρειτε οτι θελετε γυρω απο φαρμακα θεματα και οτι αφορα την ψυχιατρικη.

----------


## Adzik

..εσυ Αντωνη μου πως εισαι αυτον τον καιρο?.... ελπιζω πολυ καλα... σε φιλω γλυκα.Adzik

----------


## nikigirl18

Ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον site. :Smile:

----------


## coma

Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον 
ευχαριστούμε Αντώνη!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## αντωνης25

τιποτα παιδια μου...οτι μπορουμε κανουμε...οτι καινουριο μαθαινουμε κατευθειαν το λεμε και στους αλλους για να ενημερωνωνται και αυτοι ετσι δεν παει?

----------


## nikigirl18

Ετσι ειναι..ειναι καλο να ενημερωνουμε και τους υπολοιπους για πραγματα που μαθαινουμε :Wink:

----------


## αντωνης25

ρε οριονα πεταξες το καρφακι...χε χε.δεν εχω προβλημα μαζι σου ειλικρινα απλα αυτο δεν το δεχομαι κακο ειναι?

----------


## αντωνης25

τι μαλακας αυτος ο stefanos...παιδια δεν παμε καλα...

----------


## coma

έχει πολυ πλάκα οπως απαντας Αντώνη 

εχει την πλάκα του κι αυτό. αφού εκφράζει ειλικρινά τις σκέψεις του και βγάζει τα συναισθήματά του

και δεν είμαστε ούτε κακάσχημοι ούτε κακάσχημες

----------


## αντωνης25

τιποτα δεν λεμε απλα σχολιαζουμε τον στεφανο

----------


## αντωνης25

γνωμη μου ειναι να μην σβηστουν τα μνμτα διοτι και αλλα παιδια το ζητησαν και δεν εγινε...δεν ειναι σωστο!!!αλλοιμονο αν ενας.....χαλασει το λειτουργεια του σαιτ

----------


## αντωνης25

dodoni διαβαζα καπου στο ιντερνετ οτι τα κονδυλια περι ψυχικης υγειας που εβγαζε το κρατος για τα ψυχιατρια εχουν μειωθει το 50% περιπου...ειναι αληθεια?παντως το κεντρο ψυχικων παθησεων που ειχαμε στα χανια εκλεισε...και μεταφερθηκαν οι ασθενεις σε πτεριγες νοσοκομειων...επισης διαβασα οτι πλεων δεν βγαινουν κονδυλια για νεες ερευνες και νεα φαρμακα...γιατι γινονται ολα αυτα?γιατι το αφηνουν....δεν ειναι κριμα για εναν ανθρωπο να μην μπορει να ζησει φυσιολογικα τη ζωη του?

----------


## αντωνης25

φαιναιται πως εμας τα ατομα με καποιες διαταραχες ειτε απλες ειται πιο σοβαρες μας γραφουν στα αρχιδια τους....ετσι φαινεται...

----------


## raphsssodos

Μιεώθηκαν τα κονδύλια ε? Εδώ δεν αφήνουν οι δήμοι να γίνουν στα όρια της περιοχής τους κέντρα ψυχικής υγείας και μετά θέλουμε τη συμπαράσταση της πολιτείας....εδώ κοινωνία εκεί κοινωνία που είναι η κοινωνία ο ε ο...?

----------


## Adzik

...αχ.....(αναστεναγμοσ).... ..αβυσσοσ οι ψυχητου ανθρωπου.. αβυσσοσ οι ψυχες μασ.. ...ισωσ το μονο διαρκες φαρμακο.. και η διαρκησ βοηθεια.. μπορει να μας δινεται μονο με την μορφη της αγαπησ απο τουσ συντροφουσ μασ.. και τουσ αγαπημενουσ μασ ανθρωπουσ.. αλλα και οι ανθρωπινεσ σχεσεισ.. ειναι οτι δυσκολοτερο υπαρχει σε αυτον τον κοσμο.... η ελπιδα ομως πεθαινει τελευταια... και η αγαπη θα μας βρει θελουμε δεν θελουμε.. αργα η γρηγορα.. θα δειτε...!!! φιλοι μου....

----------


## coma

είναι πραγματικά λυπηρό 

η πολιτεία να μην δίνει χρήματα για την ψυχική υγεία.η κοινωνια να διέπεται από 
προκαταλήψεις...από την άλλη πάντως υπάρχει κι ένα πνεύμα αλλαγής στη νοοτροπία μερικών πχ αποασυλοποίηση 

κατα τύχη έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένας λόγος του Χριστόδουλου που μιλούσε για τα άτομα που έχουν ψυχολογικά προβλήματα και έλεγε ότι είναι θέμα ιατρικό, και δεν έχει να κάνει με το πόσο αμαρτωλός είναι κάποιος.
σας γράφω τα παραπάνω για να δείτε ότι κάποιοι άνθρωποι αλλάζουν

----------


## αντωνης25

μιλαω καταρχας για το κρατος...τους νομους και τα κονδυλια που δινονται απο το ελλ κρατος στον τομεα της ψυχικης υγειας...εγω δεν κανω ψυχοθεραπεια...παω στον ψυχιατρο μου που ξερει και την φαση μου και που τον εμπιστευομαι απολυτα αφου ειχε και αυτος ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο στην ιαση της ασθενειας μου και μιλαμε 1 φορα το μηνα για καμια ωρα στο γραφειο του...μιλαμε και στο τηλ πχ αμα εχω καμια απορια ενδιαμεσα...το θεμα ειναι και με ενοχλησε αρκετα οτι h dodoni δεν μου απαντησε αν αυτο που διαβασα ειναι αληθεια

----------


## αντωνης25

καλως....τι εγινε αρχισατε να κανετε μπανακια?

----------


## Adzik

...αχ.. εγω τεταρτη πεμπτη εχω ΡΕΠΟ!!!!!....και θα παω να πλατσουρισω σιιιιγουρα..... ...μωρε αρχισαν και οι ζεστεσ..και δεν μπορω να ιδρωνω.. ουφ.!!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  ...αντε να τελειωσει η εξεταστικη...αααντε.... Αντωνη μου καλα?

----------


## αντωνης25

μια χαρουλα ειμαι...παιδια εγω εχω κανει γυρω στα 10 μπανια και θεωρω οτι εχω μαυρισει αρκετα...ελατε κρητη!!

----------


## Adzik

.. καλε..10...αμαν...  :Smile:  :Smile:  ..μας εφαγε ο Αντωνης μας... μακια..

----------


## αντωνης25

παιδια χθες εφαγα ενα πακετο που ειταν ολο δικο μου...πηγα με ενα φιλο μου για μια μπιριτσα και ειδα εκει μια γνωστη της πρωην μου...με λιγα λογια της ξεφυγε οτι ειχε βρει αλλον πριν χωρισουμε...τι να σας πω με επιασε συγκριο....τα χασα για μια στιγμη.δεν το πιστευω ρε παιδια...αραγε θα το ξεπερασω ποτε αυτο?ανυσυχω οτι μετα απο αυτο που περασα με τα συναισθηματα που τρεφω για τις γυναικες σε θαμα παντα σχεσης δεν προκειται ποτε να βρω καποια να πω ναι την εχω ερωτευτει...νοιωθω καμενος σε αυτο το θεμα...οτι και να εκανα με καποιες μετα ειταν μεχρι να τις .......... μετα τις συχενωμουν...εχω σοβαρο προβλημα σε αυτο....εγω δεν ειμουν ετσι...ειμουν πιο συναισθηματικος και τωρα...τι να πω...

----------


## αντωνης25

τι να πω...απο καποια αποψη ειναι καλυτερα ετσι...τουλαχιστων εχω γινει πιο αναισθητος...δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει περιπτωση να ξαναπληγωθω τοσο πολυ οποτε...καλυτερα!!!!

----------


## coma

Aντώνη μου δεν είναι σωστό να θωρακίζεις τον εαυτό σου για να μην πληγωθείς .
πρέπει να δίνεσαι ολόψυχα στην σχέση σου και να μην την αντιμετωπίζεις επιδερμικά .
η αγάπη θέλει ρίσκο / όλοι μας φοβόμαστε μήπως πληγωθούμε 
αλοίμονο αν μετά απο κάθε στραπάτσο που τρώμε συναισθηματικά να σταματούσαμε να έχουμε αισθήματα και ευαισθησίες .
το να μην είσαι ευαίσθητος και καλός δεν είναι εξυπνάδα ούτε μαγκιά .
σκέψου πως κι εσύ με τη σειρά σου πληγώνεις τον άλλον με αυτή τη συμπεριφορά 
δώσε άλλη μια ευκαιρία στον εαυτό σου

----------


## raphsssodos

Ευαισθησία μέχρι εκεί που αντέχεται...

Το σύνθημα στον τοίχο..
\"Κι άλλη ευαισθησία θα σήμαινε τρέλλα\"

----------


## αντωνης25

δεν υπαρχει coma kai rapssode τετοια περιπτωση προς το παρον...εγω δεν την ξαναπαταω ετσι....πονεσε πολυ ρε παιδια...ειχα που ειχα προβλημα αυτο με αποτελειωσε...1 μηνα ειμουν στο κρεβατι και φωναζα \"δεν ειναι δυνατον αν μου συμβαινει εμενα αυτο\"απιστευτος πονος απιστευτος!!!

----------


## coma

αντώνη ίσως και να έχεις δίκιο -κι εγώ μια φορά χώρισα και μετά στο καπάκι έπαθα καταθλιπτικό επεισόδιο 

εμείς που έχουμε δδ αγαπάμε πολύ και εύκολα δενόμαστε 

δεν ξέρω τι να πω προφύλαξε τον εαυτό σου όπως μπορείς 

rapsssode τέλειο ---&gt; περισσότερη ευαισθησία θα σήμαινε τρέλα -αυτό είναι η τρέλα αυξημένη ευαισθησία

----------


## Adzik

..Αντωνη μου... κρατα γερα... σε νιωθω... ασε οταν σασ πω και το δικο μου σκηνικο του παρελθοντος με λεπτομερειες θα τρελαθειτε...
ματια μου... δεν αξιζε.. δεν αξιζει.... εμενα αυτη η φαση της σιχαμαρας...κρατησε 1,5 χρονο... υστερα εκανα μια ελευθερη σχεση ...αργοτερα... σιγα σιγα γεννηθικαν μεσα μου ξανα τα αισθηματα και η αναγκη για στοργικοτητα.. συντροφικοτητα.... θα περασει καλε μου.. αληθεια.. θα περασει.... ανυσηχισα πολυ για σενα... ....
...συναισθηματικα θα περασεις διαφορες φασεις ακομη μεχρι να νιωσεις την αναγκη να δωθεις και να δεθεις... ολα θα πανε καλα ματια μου...
...καλε μου... ειμαστε εδω...κοντα σου...

----------


## αντωνης25

το ξερω ρε παιδια οτι ειστε διπλα μου...εξαλου ο ενας εδω βοαηθαει συμβουλευει...παρηγορει...εμ ψυχωνει τον αλλον στα δυσκολα του...και αυτη εδω ειναι η επιτυχια αυτου του φορουμ ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## Adzik

.. απλα παρα πολλοι ανθρωποι εκει εξω.. ειναι πολυ ανωριμοι.... δεν σκεφτονται την μελλοντικη ζημια που προκαλουν... και πληγωνουν χωρις λογο... καλη μασ δυναμη...

----------


## αντωνης25

παιδια παω για υποτροπη...σκατα!!!χθες ο γιατρος απεφυγε να μου δωσει κατι αλλα μου ειπε να περιμενουμε 2-3 μερες...καταπασα πιθανοτητα ξαναγυρναω sta effexor...χθες ειμουνα πολυ χαλια μου θυμιζε η διαθεση μου τα παλια

----------


## nikigirl18

Αντωνη τωρα που ειναι αρχη ακομα προσπαθησε οσο μπορεις να μην αφησεις να σε παρει και πολυ απο κατω..
Μιλα με τον γιατρο σου και μαζι θα βρειτε τροπο να το ξεπερασεις και αυτη τη φορα.
Κουραγιο και ευχομαι να μην ξαναγυρισεις στα ιδια..

----------


## coma

Αντώνη μου 

μπορείς να κάνεις μικρά πραγματάκια που θα σε κάνουν να νιώσεις κάπως καλύτερα π.χ.
πήγαινε για μπάνιο -έξω -για ψώνια - σε καμιά συναυλία ή ταξίδι - κάνε γυμναστική - διάβασε ένα βιβλίο 
μουσική - να ζωγραφίζεις όπως έχεις πει 

ίσως είναι δύσκολο ίσως το μόνο που θέλεις είναι να αράξεις στον καναπέ και να βλέπεις τη ζωή να περνάει από μπροστά

//ούτε εγώ είμαι πολύ καλά και συνέχεια με παίρνει απο κάτω αλλά δεν μπορώ να πάρω αντικαταθλιπτικά 
έτσι προσπαθώ μόνη μου

Η ΔΡΑΣΗ ΣΒΗΝΕΙ ΤΑ ΔΑΚΡΥΑ 

ΜΗΝ ΑΦΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΩ 
ΤΟΥΣ ΦΟΒΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΤΡΕΦΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ
ΚΑΝΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΙΗΣΗ Ή ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΙΑ
ΜΗ ΓΥΡΝΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΤΗ ΜΗ ΖΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΨΕΜΑ-
- στερεο ΝΟΒΑ


πολλά φιλάκια

θα σου πω μια ιστορία που άκουσα 
κάποτε ήταν δύο ποντικάκια που έπεσαν μέσα στο γάλα -το ένα είπε \"τι θα κάνω τώρα\" και πνίγηκε το άλλο άρχισε να κουνάει τα ποδαράκια του το γάλα εγινε βούτυρο και έτσι σώθηκε.

----------


## αντωνης25

απο χθες βραδυ μεχρι και τωρα ειμαι μια χαρα!!!δεν ξερω ρε παιδια ειλικρινα τι παιζει...ειχα μια τρομερη διακυμανση διαθεσης προς τα κατω...τι να πω...

----------


## αντωνης25

ξαναγυρισα τελικα στα αντικαταθλιπτικα....rameron 30μγ 1 χαπι το βραδυ....αυτα....ειμαι χαλια...το ηξερα οτι καποτε θα παθαινα υποτροπη αλλα οχι τοσο γρηγορα...

----------


## arktos

Αντώνη, δε παίρνεις κάποιο σταθεροποιητικό? Εμένα μου είπε ο γιατρός πως ίσως δε το κόψω ποτέ. Μου έκανε εντύπωση όταν είπες ότι σου είπε να κόψεις όλα τα χάπια. Η μανιοκατάθλιψη είναι πολύ ύπουλη. Τι σου είπε ο γιατρός σου? Πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω.

----------


## Adzik

,,Αντωνη μου..
μολισ τωρα καταφερα να ξεκλεψω λιγο χρονο και να μπω..
..δεν πειραζει καλε μου....  :Smile:  αληθεια... ολα εχουν τον λογο τους που ερχονται και γινονται... οκ... μια υποτροπη..οκ και τι εγινε.. δοξα το θεο τωρα και ξερουμε και τι ειναι... και πως να το αντιμετοπισουμε... και παει.. θα περασει μαζι και με τον χρονο που θα σε ανακουφισει κι ολασ.. θα ξεχασεις... ..

..δεν πειραζει που θα παιρνεις ακομη για λιγο καιρο παλι φαρμακακια... ειναι το στιριγμα μας στα πολυ δισκολα.. και μη ξεχνας πως δεν φταισ ειναι βιολογικο... θα περασει μωρε η βλακεια και θα μου ..και μασ χαμογελασει το καλο μασ σπουργητακι.. ο Αντωνησ μασ.. αληθεια.. εχε μου εμπιστοσυνη..
..σε φιλω γλυκα... 
..στο μετωπακι...για ηρεμια..
..και πολλεσ πολλεσ αγκαλιεσ... γιατι τις εχεις αναγκη...
...μακια του.... ημαστε εδω...

----------


## αντωνης25

ειχα μενει με το lamictal aλλα αυτο δεν ειναι φαρμακο με την εννοια αυτη...ειναι καθαρα ουδετερο και δεν επηρεαζει τον οργανισμο με τπτ...αμα θες ρωτα και τον ραψοδο...επαιρνα το lamictal απλα δεν με κρατησε...εγω δεν εχω μανιοκαταθλιπτικη ψυχωση οπως λεγεται με τον ακριβη της ορο η διπολικη διαταραχη.αυτο μου ειπε ο γιατρος.δεν εκανα ουτε ενα μανιακο επισοδειο απλα εχω καποια μικρα σκαμπανεβασματα διαθεσης.το προβλημα μου δυστυχως ειναι το βουλιασμα της διαθεσης χωρις να υπαρχει καποιος λογος.χθες ειμουνα στενοχωρισμενος διοτι γυρισα πισω...αλλα εγω εχω καταλαβει την αρρωστια μου εχω συμβιβαστει με αυτο και απλα περιμενω το χρονο να κανει το φαρμακο αυτο που πρεπει δηλαδη να φερει την διαθεση στα λογικα πλαισια.εχω επισης αποδεχτει ασχετα αν ηλπιζα για το καλυτερο οτι υπαρχει μια μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να ζω για παντα με μια μικρη δοση συντηρισης για να μην υπαρξει και αλλο πισωγυρισμα...ξερετε μετα απο καποια ηλικια δεν εχουμε το δικαιωμα να μην ειμαστε καλα διοτι μας κυνηγανε οι υποχρεωσεις οποτε....εμεις να ειμαστε καλα εστω και με κανα χαπακι...εδω τοσοι ανθρωποι ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να ζουν με φαρμακα πχ θυρωιδης...κορτιζωνη κτλ κτλ γιατι εμας να μας πειραζει?ειμαστε παιδια ενος κατωτερου θεου?οχι βεβαια!!!οποτε...εμεις να ειμαστε καλα!!!adzik ενταξει δεν χαλασε και ο κοσμος τι να κανω?να το δω απο την αρμητικη μερια?οχι...σημερα ειμαι καπως καλα απλα το rameron με νυσταζει πολυ και γιαυτο ο γιατρος μου ειπε να το παιρνω βραδυ για να με βοηθαει και στον υπνο.φιλακια πολλα....

----------


## arktos

Αντώνη, το ρεμερόν φέρνει πράγματι πολύ νύστα. Γιατί δε λες στο γιατρό να σου το αλλάξει? Κοίτα κι εγώ που είχα ένα μανιακό επεισόδιο, σκέψου πως μου συνέβη στα 34 μου. Παλιότερα απλά ένιωθα κατά διαστήματα μια ιδιαίτερα καλή διάθεση, που τη θεωρούσα φυσιολογική. Εσύ από ότι θυμάμαι, είσαι πολύ μικρότερος. Και από όσο ξέρω πρέπει να φροντίσεις να μην έχεις σκαμπανεβάσματα στη διάθεση σου, για να είσαι σταθερός και στο μέλλον. Τώρα για τη στενοχώρια που πήρες σχετικά με την πρώην σου, άσε Αντώνη μου, δεν αξίζει. Εγώ έτσι έπαθα το μανιακό επεισόδιο. Μην αρχίσω να τα θυμάμαι τώρα. Να προσέχεις τον Αντώνη και να τον προφυλάσεις από τις κακοτοπιές. Καλοκαίρι τώρα, βγες με τη παρέα σου, γλέντησε, πήγαινε διακοπές, κάνε τρέλες...η ζωή είναι ένα παιχνίδι!

----------


## αντωνης25

arkto το effexor ειναι αναστολεας επαναπροσληψης σεροτονινης και νοαδρεναλινης αν θυμαμαι καλα...η διαφορα του με το remeron ειναι οτι το effexor ειναι αναστολεας και της ντοπαμινης με αποτελεσμα να εισαι στην τσιτα...το remeron ειναι αληθεια οτι με νυσταζει γιαυτο μου το εδωσε να το παιρνω πριν κοιμηθω οποτε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.
η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν με εχει πειραξει και πολυ αφου εχω καταλαβει τι εχω και το εχω αποδεχτει

----------


## τι-ποτέ

αντώνη, έχω πραγματικά εντυπωσιαστεί πόσο καλά διαχειρίζεσαι το πρόβλημα.
με έχει επίσης εντυπωσιάσει και η συμπαράσταση των παιδιών εδώ, μπράβο ρε παιδιά, αξίζει τον κόπο ένα σάιτ έτσι. αξίζει! όλοι μας κουβαλάμε το σταυρό μας, κι είναι σπουδαίο να αποδέχεσαι και να το πολεμάς.
τελικά τα φαρμακευτικά είναι σπουδαία μερικές φορές.
κι αυτό που έγραψε κάποιος φίλος για την τρομερή ευεξία και μετά για το πέσιμο, το ξέρω κι εγώ, μα αλλιώς:
τρομερή ευεξία ένα πρωί, μα απόλυτη ευεξία, ούτε καν ευεξία, κάτι σαν θετική, θετικότατη υπερδιέγερση ένα πρωινό, μετά φαγητό το μεσημέρι, και μετά μια άνευ προηγουμένου κατάπτωση, όχι ψυχολογική, μα σωματική. και ξάφνου εκεί ένα εγκεφαλικό.
τελικά ο διαχωρισμός ανάμεσα στα νοσήματα, και το ξεκαθάρισμα μεταξύ των ειδικοτήτων της ιατρικής και της ψυχιατρικής, θέλει προσοχή. η αποδοχή καταστάσεων είναι ένα επιστημονικό, ανθρώπινο, θετικό για την κοινωνιά βήμα. συγγνώμη αν έγραψα βλακείες, μα μαζί μ\' αυτές σου στέλνω, σας στέλνω, τις πιο θετικές μου σκέψεις.

----------


## raphsssodos

\"Καλοκαίρι τώρα, βγες με τη παρέα σου, γλέντησε, πήγαινε διακοπές, κάνε τρέλες...η ζωή είναι ένα παιχνίδι!\"
α ρε μαίρη
μην την πάρεις στραβά την ερώτηση αλλά αυτά έκανες εσύ όταν είχες κατάθλιψη;;

αντώνη στη διπολική τύπου 2 δεν κάνεις μανιακά επεισόδια...έτσι κ κάνεις περνάς στην τύπου 1...ότι κ να σου πω η διάθεσή σου δεν νομίζω να αλλάξει...αλλά το ξέρεις πως θα περάσει... έχεις δίκιο να λες πως μετά από κάποια ηλικία υπάρχουν κ οι υποχρώσεις αλλά κ πάλι τι να κάνεις;;; σου συμβαίνει/ το ζεις κ περιμένεις να περάσει...αν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος εγώ δεν τον γνωρίζω...εύχομαι να περάσει γρήγορα...

----------


## alexisams

Δεν έχω άποψη πάνω στο θέμα που μπορεί να βοηθήσει αλλά κουράγιο.Περαστικά είναι το μόνο σίγουρο.

Dr A\'dam The Netherlands

Tot ziens...

----------


## arktos

Τι θέλεις να πω Βασίλη? Λέω τα απλά και όμορφα πράγματα για να τα ακούμε όλοι! ʼλλωστε τώρα πάει να τον πάρει από κάτω...λέω μήπως και πιάσει κάτι από αυτά...και τον προλάβω να το δει λίγο αλλιώς...Αντώνη, ξέρεις σε φαντάστηκα στη Κρήτη, καλοκαίρι και μου ήρθε στο μυαλό, εικόνα από διακοπές....και ο Βασίλης αμέσως να το χαλάσει! ( Βασίλη, σε πειράζω. ) Alexisams, σε ευχαριστούμε! Θα στο πω με δύο λόγια ( όπως το είχα πει παλιότερα ) τι είναι η διπολική διαταραχή. Για ένα διάστημα νιώθεις σαν να τρέχεις με 200 στην εθνική και μετά αρχίζεις να πέφτεις και νιώθεις, λες και πεθαίνεις. Γι΄αυτό παίρνουμε φάρμακα, να κρατάμε μια ισορροπία.

----------


## αντωνης25

παιδια σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ...η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν με εχει παρει απο κατω...απλα οταν κατι αλλαζει το νιωθεις...δεν το νιωθεις?αρα λοιπον εγω ενιωσα οτι κατι δεν παει καλα οταν η διαθεση βουλιαξε λιγο...περιμενα να ισσοροπησω αλλα αυτη η κακοδιαθεσια επεμενε ετσι λοιπων το μελοντικο προβλημα το καλυψα με το remeron πριν γινει προβλημα και τρεχω μετα και δεν φτανω.οταν εχεις κατι το αποδεχεσαι το προσεχεις και μαθαινεις να ζεις με αυτο...οταν προσεχεις η ζωη σου και η διαθεση σου δεν διαφερει απο των αλλων...το κακο ειναι αν δεν το αποδεχτεις και αφησεις τον εαυτο σου να φτασει σε οριακες καταστασεις οπου η επαναφορα στα φυσιολογικα επιπεδα ειναι χρονοβορα και εποδυνη.alexis se ευχαριστω παρα πολυ...δεν το περιμενα να σου πω την αληθεια εξαιτιας των φρασεων που ανταλαξαμε...μην ανυσυχιτε εγω προσεχω....και εχω!!!φιλλακια

----------


## tessa

καποιες μικρες διευκρινισεις.....
ο ακριβης ορος της διπολικης διαταραχης δεν ειναι μανιοκαταθλιπτικη ψυχωση. Ενα αρκετο μεγαλο ποσοστο των ατομων με διπολικη διαταραχη μπορει να εχουν επεισοδια χωρις ψυχωσικα συμπτωματα. Αν δε τα ψυχωσικα συμπτωματα ειναι εμφανη οταν το ατομο δεν ειναι σε επεισοδιο αλλα υπαρχουν καταθλιπτικα η/ και μανιακα συμπτωματα τοτε μιλαμε για συναισθηματικη ψυχωση (schizoaffective disorder) και οχι διπολικη διαταραχη η σχιζοφρενεια. 
οσον αφορα τη διπολικη διαταραχη τυπου 2 το ατομο μπορει να μην εχει μανιακα συμπτωματα αλλα εχει υπομανιακα. δηλαδη υπερενταση, ευθυμια, αυπνια, αναταραχη και αυξημενη ενεργεια αλλα σε μικροτερο βαθμο απο οτι στη διπολικη διαταραχη τυπου 1. 
Καποια αντικαταθλιπτικα εχουν κατηγορηθει στο παρελθον για ενεργοποιηση μανιακων συμπτωματων στη διπολικη διαταραχη οπως και ενα φυτικο αντικαταθλιπτικο - St John\'s wort- οτι η μακροχρονια χρηση του προκαλει ηπιας μορφης μανιακα/ υπομανιακα συμπτωματα στη μειζονα καταθλιψη.
Αντωνη μου σου ευχομαι τα οποια συμπτωματα εχεις να υποχωρησουν γρηγορα.
να στε καλα
τεσσα

----------


## Adzik

:Smile:  :Smile:  ...ολα θα πανε καλα... αληθεια... καλε μου...

----------


## αντωνης25

μια χαρα και δυο τρομαρες ειμαι...τι κανετεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε
εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε ε
εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεεεε
εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε?πως ειστεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεεε
εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεε?

----------


## coma

Γεια σου Αντώνη μου!!!!!!!!!!
σήμερα συμπλήρωνα ένα μηχανογραφικό 
κι έβαλα όλους τους νομούς της Κρήτης

----------


## olga_soul

Σιγά καλέ Αντώνη μας ξεκούφανες βρε.....lol..
Γιατί ρε μανάρι είσαι δυο τρομάρες ρε συ? Τώρα είμαστε καλοκαίρι..ρίχτω έξω , κάνε πλάκα και γέμισε τις μπαταρίες σου με αστείες παρέες και γκάφες...
ʼλλωστε η σοβαρότητα και η ανάλυση των περιστάσεων από το βελόνι που μας έβγαλε?...αυτό μόνο να σκεφτείς...
Φιλιά βρε... :Wink:

----------


## raphsssodos

...μπορεί να μην βγάζει πουθενά αλλά δεν το παρατάμε με τίποτα...

----------


## αντωνης25

οχι ρε παιδια μια χαρα ειμαι βρε...κατι κανανε ta remeron...χθες εκανα την πρωτη μου προπονηση υστερα απο 7 χρονια στο kick boxing...μου βγηκε ο ..... ολα καλα ρε παιδια...το καλο ειναι οτι το προβλημα ειναι αντιμετοπησιμο...

----------


## olga_soul

ΓΟΑΟΥ ΑΝΤΩΝΗ!!!!!!! kick boxing ε? αχ μικρό μου τί μου ξύπνησες στη φαντασία...χι...χι
Καυτά ιδρωμένα κορμιά μετά την προπόνηση ...αχ τί μας έκανες ρε Αντώνη σε εμάς τις γυναίκες!! 
ΚΑΚΟΥΡΓΕ!!!!!
:P
:P
ʼντε δώστα όλα στο άθλημα να αποβάλλεις όλη την ένταση!!! Χαίρομαι που πας καλύτερα βρε. Με την ευκαιρία θα φτιάξεις και σέξυ μπρατσάκια και θα λιποθυμήσουν όλα τα κοριτσόπουλα στην παραλία εν όψη εποχής....:P:P:P:P

Αχ ανέφερα παραλία ε? σνιφ-σνιφ άδεια έχω Αύγουστο.....

----------


## coma

οlga- soul να σαι καλά μέκανες και γέλασα

:P :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Adzik

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  ...kick boxing..μμμμμμμμ
...μμμμμμ
....εγω παλι οταν θελω να ξεδωσω... :P κανω pοwer joga....λικνιζω το κορμι μου...εκεινο σφυγγει και γραμμωνει.. και νιωθω πιο ελευθερη.. πιο αποτοξινωμενη.. και πιο σεξυ... :P 
...
...κοριτσοοοοοπουλααααα.....!! ! αφηστε τον Αντωνη μασ κατωωωωωω..!!!!!!!
:P ...
.. αφηστε και λιγο και για μασ.. :P:P:P
μακια ...

----------


## olga_soul

Coma μου αφού με έχετε συνηθήσει πια εδώ...τί να κάνω η γυναίκα....?Μου βγαίνουν αυθόρμητα...
Χαίρομαι πάντως που βγάζω γέλιο και σας φτιάχνω τη διάθεση!! :P:P

Adzik μου την τελευταία φορά που δοκίμασα yoga..κάλεσα σε βοήθεια να με ξετυλίξουν γιατί πήρα περίεργη στάση - με πόνεσαν τα παϊδια μου και έμεινα σαν κακοδιπλωμένο σαλάμι αέρος!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


Ώστε θες να σου αφήσουμε λίγο κοψίδι από τον Αντώνη εεεεεε????
Θα το σκεφτούμε.........μπούτι .........ή πλάτη?????:P:P 
Αχ Αντώνη μου θα έχεις φρίξει μωρό μου με εμάς τις λυσσάρες που έμπλεξες.... :Wink:

----------


## αντωνης25

χε χε με κανατε και γελασα βρε...χθες το βραδυβγηκα απο το γυμναστηριο και απο την πολυ κουραση ξερασα 2 φορες!!!γαμησακι ειναι μην νομιζεται αλλα εγω ειπα οτι θα το κανω και θα το κανω!!!οταν βαζεις καπιους στοχους δυσκολους και τους καταφερνεις τοτε αρχιζεις και εκτιμας καλυτερα τον εαυτο σου...με κολασατε παντως να το ξερετε μωρα...πως ειστε?

----------


## nikigirl18

Ετσι ειναι,οσο βλεπεις οτι πετυχαινεις τους στοχους σου αισθανεσαι καλυτερα γιατι βλεπεις οτι τα καταφερνεις και ετσι ανεβαινει κ η αυτοπεποιθηση.
Συνεχισε ετσι Αντωνη.. :Wink:

----------


## olga_soul

Αχ άντρα!!!!!!!! χι..χι σε κάναμε και γέλασες ε? πολύ χαίρομαι μικρό μου που απολαμβάνεις τα πειράγματά μας... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Τί να κάνουμε οι δόλιες??? Αφού μας δίνεις τροφή......


Σε ποιό γυμναστήριο είπαμε ότι πηγαίνεις??? ..κάτι έμαθα ότι ζητάνε ρεσεψιονίστ εκεί..αληθεύει? :Wink: 

Επίσης ότι κάνουν &lt;&lt;στενό&gt;&gt; σωματικό έλεγχο στους ασκόντες....στην είσοδο...Αληθεύει?????? :P

----------


## αντωνης25

ρε ολγα....τι να πω....μαλλον το καλοκαιρι εχει ανεβασει την διαθεση και εχουμε ξεφυγει ολοι μας μου φενεται...



μια μαντιναδα

αμα τον πεις τον πονο σου....
αυτος δεν ειναι πονος....
ο πονος ειναι να πονας...
μα να το ξερεις μονος!!!

καλη?

αρα ολοι εδω ειμαστε μια χαρα βαση της μαντιναδας σωστα?

----------


## raphsssodos

Σωστά...

----------


## olga_soul

Καλός ο παίκτης!!!!:P
Ναι Αντώνη μάλλον έχουμε χαλαρώσει.........αλλά εμένα η τάση αυτή για χιούμορ και πείραγμα κρατά όλον τον χρόνο και είναι παντώς καιρού......σαν τα λάστιχα good year all weather!!!! 

Τι να πω.........:P

----------


## αντωνης25

ετσι ειμαι και εγω...πειραζω....χε χε

----------


## olga_soul

Ώστε πειραχτήρι και συ ε?...μην με προκαλείς και έρθω να σου γαργαλήσω τις πατούσες σου με φτερό!
ʼντε γιατί δεν θέλω και πολύ.........:P

----------


## gerginio

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΗ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΕΙΣ!!

----------


## anwnimi

Εγώ ψηφίζω olga ως το νέο μέλος με την καλύτερη διάθεση και την πιο πετυχημένη προσπάθεια να μας κάνει να χαμογελάμε που και που εδώ μέσα! Χρειάζεται και πολύ μάλιστα!
Μπράβο ρε ολγάκι!

----------


## olga_soul

Νά σαι καλά anwnimi μου!  :Big Grin:  Ότι μπορώ κάνω........
................σε λίγο θα φοριέμαι και στο δεξί σαν κόσμημα!  :Big Grin: 

Λοιπόν αν μαζέψω και άλλους ψήφους κατεβαίνω ευρωπαϊκό κοινοβούλιο!!! ΤΕΛΟΣ!!! :Wink:

----------


## Adzik

ολγα!!!ολγα!! ολοι μαζι!!!!!

----------


## olga_soul

Μα τί γίνεται? πολλούς οπαδούς έχω αποκτήσει εδώ...μπαα..... :Big Grin: 

χι....χι τελικά θα κατέβω κοινοβούλιο!!! Αφήστε που όλοι οι βουλευτές θα γελάνε για μήνες...........

Δεν έχω και τόσες πάνες ακράτιας, όχι τίποτε άλλο!!!:P

ΤΟΣΗ ΚΑΤΟΥΡΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΓΕΛΙΑ ΕΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΑΛΩ...ΜΟΥ ΛΕΤΕ???:P

----------


## anwnimi

:Smile: )))

----------


## olga_soul

Λές Δανάη ε?:P:P Τώρα με άγχωσες ...πρέπει να κάνω δημόσιο διαγωνισμό για καθετήρες!!!!!!!!! 


Ανώνυμή μου, με τις επώνυμες θέσεις σου.......χαίρομαι που σου φτιάχνω το κέφι σου και τη διάθεση ολονών εδώ!!!
ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ!!!

Παρόλα τα ψυχολογικά μας disorders πιστεύω ότι όλοι εδώ είμαστε ιδιαίτερα πνευματώδης τύποι και αρκετά ευαίσθητοι στις όποιες κοσμικές αλλαγές.
Εκτός των άλλων μυρίζομαι ότι τα αντράκια του forum έχουν ανεβασμένη τη σεξουαλική τους λίμπιντο!!!:P:P 
ΑΧ ΠΩΣ ΜΑΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΤΩΝΕΤΕ!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## olga_soul

Λες Δανάη μου ε?
Μα πραγματικά το πιστεύω...... :Wink:

----------


## Adzik

:Wink:

----------


## Adzik

Αντωνη μου πως εισαι?..... χρονια και ζαμανια...... μου λειψες....

----------


## αντωνης25

xa χα...ειχα αρκετο καιρο να μπω στο φορουμ...πως ειστεεεε?
αυτον το καιρο ετρεχα πανικοβλητος και ετσι ξεχνιομουν να μπω στο φορουμ.εχω χασει αρκετα επεισοδια και πρεπει να κατσω αυριο κανα διωρο να διαβασω αυτα που εχω χασει και να απαντησω και εγω αφου και εσεις απαντατε σε μενα χε χε...ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος που γραφω αυτην την στιγμη...πως ειστε?πειτε μου νεα σας...μου λειψατε...

----------


## alexisams

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> Αντωνη μου πως εισαι?..... χρονια και ζαμανια...... μου λειψες....


Έχει αναρωτηθεί ποτέ κανείς περίπου πόσο υπολογίζονται τα ζαμάνια?

Dr A\'dam The Netherlands

Tot Ziens...

----------


## olga_soul

ΑΝΤΩΝΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΩΡΟ!!!!!!! Μου έλειψες βρε!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  Αχ αυτό το τρέξιμό μας........Είσαι καλά???

Ναι έχουμε σίγουρα νεώτερα! Μπήκαν νέα και δημιουργικά μέλη και η διάθεση είναι όσο μπορούμε θετική προς την ίασή μας.....χι...χι
Περιμένω νέα σου...Και χαλάρωσε λίγο ρε......καλοκαίρι είναι....
ΜΟΥΤΣ ΜΟΥΤΣ!!!! :Wink:

----------


## coma

Γεια σου Αντωνάκη!!!!!

πως περνάς;;;είσαι καλά αυτόν τον καιρό;;; κάνεις πράγματα;;; η διαθεσή σου;;;;

σου εύχομαι να είσαι καλά και να περνάς ακόμη καλύτερα!!!!!!

πολλά φιλιά!!!!!!

----------


## αντωνης25

η διαθεση ειναι καλη και σταθερη και αυτο με κανει πιο αισιοδοξο ακομα...to remeron με εχει βοηθησει αρκετα σε αυτο...coma εσυ τι κανεις?ολγακι?παιδια χασαμε την δαναη η μου φαινεται?που χαθηκατε ολοι βρε...

----------


## olga_soul

Μικρό μου εγώ εδώ είμαι...... :Smile:  :Smile: 
Θα το διαπιστώσεις και από τις απαντήσεις μου στα μηνύματα των μελλών....... Οπότε πώς λες ότι χάθηκα?

Χαίρομαι που νιώθεις καλά!! :Smile:  :Smile:  Και εγώ παρόλο που έχω πήξει στη δουλειά είμαι οκ.......
Μη χαθούμε μωρό....... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## olga_soul

Όπως διαπίστωσες Αντώνη μου.....όλοι εδώ είμαστε πέρα από τα κενά διακοπών που κάνουμε!!!!!!!!

Αφού σε βοηθά το remeron συνέχισε την αγωγή! Ο γιατρός σου τί εντυπώσεις έχει από την όλη πορεία σου? Δεν μας ανέφερες......
Περιμένουμε νέα σου.....και μην χαλάς τη διάθεσή σου από χαζομάρες ηλίθιων ατόμων μωρό!!!!!!!!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## αντωνης25

εχει κολλησει γριπη το pc moy και σερνεται ετσι για να διαβασω τα μνμ περιμενω μια μερα χε χε...ο γιατρος ειπε οτι το lamictal den me krataei kai etsi perνω και μια συμπληρωση αντικαταθληπτικου.υπαρχει και περιπτωση να μεινω για παντα με μια μικρη δοση.δεν με πειραζει ομως γιατι εχω αποδεχτει την κατασταση αυτη...παντως το remeron ειναι καλυτερο απο το efexor δηλαδη δεν μου δημιουργει καμοια παρενεργεια.

----------


## olga_soul

Χαλαρά Αντώνη μου!!!!!!!! :Smile: 
ʼλλωστε πολλά ήδη τα έχεις αναλύσει στην πορεία σου και είσαι συνειδητοποιμένος! :Wink:

----------


## nikigirl18

Ακομα και να χρειαστει να το παιρνεις συνεχεια εφοσον βλεπεις οτι σε βοηθαει και δε σου δημιουργει παρενεργειες τοτε δεν πειραζει..σημασια εχει να εισαι καλα.
Καλα να περνας!

----------


## Adzik

...γειαααααααααααα τουυυυυυυυ!!! .... τελο τι εγω διακοπεσ.... :Frown:  μακια ....

----------


## αντωνης25

γεια σας πως ειστε?σκεφτομαι πολυ σοβαρα να αποχωρισω απο το φορουμ...νιωθω οτι δεν εχω κατι αλλο να προσφερω εδω...νιωθω οτι πλεων εχω φτασει σε ενα σταδιο οπου οτι και να γραψω οτι και να πω ειναι μια επαναληψη των αρχικων που εχω γραψει...εσας πια η γνωμη σας?βρισκομαι σε τρομερο διλημα

----------


## αντωνης25

λοιπων...α θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω τον ψυχολογο και αρχιτεκτονα αυτου του σαιτ
β.θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω ολα τα παιδια που με βοηθησαν και ελυσαν καποιες αποριες μου
γ.θα ηθελα να πω αντιο σε καποια παιδια που γιναμε η μαλλον που αναπτυξαμε καποια πιο οικια σχεση 

αποχωρω απο αυτο το σαιτ διοτι πιστευω οτι οτι ειχα να δωσω το εδωσα...να ειστε ολοι καλα και να την παλευετε

μπορει να μπαινω αραια και που ετσι για να γινεται μερικες φορες κουβεντα...ειναι δυσκολο να το κοψεις τελειως...

φιλουσκια!!!!

----------


## nikigirl18

Αντωνη ευχομαι να πας ακομη καλυτερα και το σημαντικοτερο να μη σταματησεις την προσπαθεια σου..
Να εισαι καλα,φιλακια.

----------


## raphsssodos

Αντίο και να την παλεύεις κι εσύ.

----------


## τι-ποτέ

πάντως, και μια καλημέρα να λες που και που, μη νομίζεις, κι ας είναι ίδια η λέξη, είναι κάθε μέρα κάτι που μπορεί να μας φέρνει κοντά...
να έχεις πάντα υπομονή για να βλέπεις τα καλά γύρω σου...

----------


## olga_soul

Αντώνη μου η προσφορά δεν τελειώνει ποτέ όσο υπάρχουν ερεθίσματα......Όλο και μπαίνουν νέα μέλη από ότι βλέπεις....... ολοένα και περισσότερο εκφράζονται νέες απόψεις και προβληματισμοί που επιδέχονται ανάλυση και συζήτηση από όλους μας........οπότε η παρέμβασή σου ανά πάσα στιγμή δεν πάει χαμένη..........
Πιστεύω ότι έχεις και άλλα να πεις.....Όπως και νά\'χει όμως σεβαστή η όποια σου θέση......Σίγουρα θα μας λείψεις.......Φιλιά :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

..Αντωνη.... φιλε μου.... σε καταλαβαινω.... καπου ολα τα πραγματα κανουν τους κυκλους τους... πιστεψε με ομως πως σε λιγο καιρο θα σου λειψουμε.. οπως θα μας εχεις λειψει πολυ κι εσυ... θα εχεις ξεκυραστει απο εμας.. και απ ολη την ιδεα.... και θα ερθεις δρυμητεροσ.. θα δεις... μη σε τρομαζει... θα ερθει μονο του.... σε φιλω γλυκα μεχρι τοτε... κι αν τελικα κανω λαθοσ... τοτε ισωσ και καλητερα για σενα.... θα μασ λειψεις πολυ... κι εμενα που σου ειχα απο παντα μια μικρη αδυναμια.... φιλακια.. και μη μασ ξεχασεις.....

----------


## coma

Αντώνη μου θα μας λείψεις σε όλους !!!!!
σευχαριστούμε που ήσουν μαζί μας όλο αυτό τον καιρό!!!!!
εμένα προσωπικά με βοήθησες πολύ μιας κι έβλεπα πως αντιδρά κάποιος άνθρωπος με παρόμοιο πρόβλημα !!!!
αν αλλάξεις γνώμη πάντως , εδώ είμαστε όλα τα φιλαράκια σου 

Φιλάκια πολλά

----------


## αντωνης25

δεν ξερω...ισως σε λιγο καιρο να αρχισω να ξαναμπαινω...ομως αυτην την περιοδο δεν νιωθω οτι μπορω να προσφερω...ισως να φταιει το καλοκαιρι?δεν ξερω...και εμενα μου λειψατε και μου λειπετε...δεν θα χαθουμε...ο καθενας περναει μια φαση η οποια μπορει να αντιστραφει...οτι δεν χανομαστε ειναι σιγουρο απλα θεωρησα να σας ειδοποιησω παρα να εξαφανιστω χωρις να πω τιποτα...εξαλου ειμαστε φιλαρακια με μια ξεχωριστη σχεση και ας μην εχουμε συναντησει ο ενας τον αλλο.

----------


## olga_soul

Οκ Αντώνη μου μην αισθάνεσαι άσχημα βρε!!! :Wink:  :Wink: 
Δεν σε παρεξηγεί κανένας! Μπορεί όντως να είναι μια ενδιάμεση φάση!
Εμείς πάντως σε περιμένουμε πάλι στην παρέα μας, όταν θα νομίζεις ότι είσαι έτοιμος!
 :Big Grin: 
Χαλάρωσε και όλα τα υπόλοιπα άστα να έρθουν αρμονικά από μόνα τους!
Καλή ξεκούραση!!! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

..σ αγαπααμε!!!! μακια... να προσεχεις εκει εξω...

----------


## αντωνης25

χαιρετε!!! :Big Grin:  τι κανετε?μου λειψατε...καναμε αρκετο καιρο να μιλισουμε και θελω να μου πειτε νεα σας...εγω μια χαρα ειμαι σταθερα και χωρις διακυμανσεις...με το lamictal ην κανουμε καλα την δουλεια μας :Big Grin:

----------


## coma

γεια σου Αντώνη !!!!Πολύ χαίρομαι που είσαι καλά!!!!είχα καιρό να επισκεφτώ το σάιτ και χαίρομαι που βρίσκω κάποιον απ τα παλιά -πολλά καινούργια μέλη 
anyway 
και εγώ σταθερή είμαι προς το παρόν αν και τις τελευταίες μέρες μ έχει πιάσει πλήξη και δεν έχω διαθεση να κάνω τα πράγματα που έκανα τρέξιμο κλπ αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα μου περάσει 

να χαίρεσαι τη ζωή πολλά φιλάκια

----------


## αντωνης25

coma χαιρομαι που εισαι καλα...η αληθεια ειναι οτι αρκετοι απο εμας τους λεγομενους παλιους εχουμε ψιλοεγκαταληψει το σαιτ.καινουρια ατομα εχουν μπει και προσπαθουνε να βγαλουν ακρη οπως και εμεις παλια...αληθεια παιδια εχετε βγαλει ακρη?εγω το μονο που εχω απορια ειναι αν η μακροχρονια χρηση των αντικαταθλιπτικων μπορει να προκαλεσει ζημιες στον εγκεφαλο...εσεις ξερετε?dodoni?ξερεις να μας πεις?

----------


## dimitriskai

Αυτη την απορια ειχα και εγω γενικα για τα ψυχοφαρμακα και ρωτησα τον γιατρο μου,μου απαντησε πως τα καινουργια φαρμακα (που παιρνουμε οι περισσοτεροι) δεν προκαλουν καμμια μονιμη βλαβη εκτος βεβαια απο τις παρεναιργειες που διαρκουν οσο παιρνουμε το εκαστοτε φαρμακο.

----------


## Adzik

..μακααρι :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Aντωνη μου¨)¨)¨)¨)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
...χαιρομαι πολυ για σενα.. κι εγω μια απ τα ιδια... ξαναγεννημενη.... η συγχυση εφυγε.... και η αρμονια αντικατεστησε οτι κακο υπηρχε... προχωραμε δυνατα..... μου ελειψεσ.. σε φιλω γλυκα...

----------


## αντωνης25

και εμενα μου λειψατε βρε...αλλωστε εχω σκοπο να ξαναμπαινω στο φορουμ...με θελετε παρεα?

----------


## Lenaki

Γεια σου Αντωνακη.
Φυσικα και σε θελουμε παρεα! Το ρωτας;  :Smile:

----------


## difool76

Χαίρετε, είμαι νέος στο forum. Πάσχω από μανιοκαταθλιπτική ψύχωση. Είχα ακουστικές και οπτικές ψευδαισθήσεις (φωνές και χρώματα), μεγαλομανία και ανθρωποκτονικούς ιδεασμούς. Εισήχθην σε νοσοκομείο επειγόντως και έλαβα τεράστιες δόσεις αντιψυχωσικών (Zyprexa). Ηρέμησα πολύ και παρ\' όλες τις παρενέργειες (ζαλάδες, υπνηλία, αδυναμία συγκέντρωσης και πρόσληψη βάρους-40+ κιλά σε ένα χρόνο) επιτέλους νιώθω ότι μπορώ να ελέγχω τα συναισθήματα και τις πράξεις μου. Μάλιστα σκέφτομαι να ξαναενταχθώ στην αγορά εργασίας. Ωστόσο συμβαίνει κάτι που θεωρώ παράξενο. Παρότι σταθεροποιημένος νιώθω λίγο ξένος προς τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό. Ένα μέρος του εγώ μου απλώς χάθηκε. Επίσης εφυγαν και οι φωνές που επικοινωνονούσαν μαζί μου. Τώρα ξέρω οτι ήταν απλά παιχνίδια του μυαλού μου, όμως δεν παύω να θλίβομαι που τις έχασα. Έχει κανείς τέτοια εμπειρία;

----------


## dimitriskai

Γεια σου difool76, καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας,
ακουστικες (φωνες) ψευδαισθησεις ειχα εγω, εδω και ενα μιση χρονο εχουν σταματησει τελειως.Μην ανησηχεις το ιδιο κενος ενιωθα και εγω,νομιζω πως ειναι παρεναιργεια των φαρμακων, θελει να δωσεις λιγο χρονο να συνηθησεις,και οσο για τις φωνες να σου πω την αληθεια ωρες-ωρες μου κρατουσαν παρεα ΑΛΛΑ τωρα που συνηθησα χωρις αυτες και εχω μπει κανονικα στην αγορα εργασιας και γενικα στην κοινωνια ειναι ολα πολυ καλυτερα πιστεψε με.
Αν θελεις μπορεις να μου πεις με ποσες φωνες μιλουσες και τι λεγατε;

----------


## αντωνης25

ενταξει ακους καποιες φωνες αλλα ενα δεν καταλαβαινω...μπορεις να κανεις συζητηση μαζι τους?

----------


## difool76

Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι πρόθυμος να γράψω για το θέμα αυτό, το χάος της ψύχωσης είναι μια από τις πιο αποδιοργανωτικές εμπειρίες που μπορεί να βιώσει ανθρωπος. Ο πόνος κράτησε πολύ και ήταν ανυπόφορος. Ο πόνος με υποβίβασε σε θηρίο.

----------


## αντωνης25

σε παρακαλώ...θελω να μαθω για αυτο το θεμα

----------


## dimitriskai

Eγω σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα γιατι το εζησα και ξερω πως ειναι.
Αντωνη ειναι πολυ δυσκολο σε καποιον να ανοιχτει και να μιλησει για αυτο το θεμα, παντως απο προσωπικη εμπeiρια να σου πω πως, ναι μπορεις να κανεις συζητηση με αυτες τις φωνες,αλλες φορες σε εντονο ηφος και αλλες φορες σε ηρεμο,αυτα που που θα συζητηθουν, πολλα και διαφορα και \"ισως οχι και τοσο τρελλα\"

----------


## olga_soul

Αντώναρε παλικάρι!!!!!!!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  Welcome back ρε ψυχή........ :Big Grin: 

Θυμάσαι τί σου είπα στο τελευταίο μήνυμα??????????? :Wink:  :Wink: 

Το ήξερα ρε παιδί ότι θα επέστρεφες.......Σε περίμενα!!!!! Και βέβαια σε θέλουμε για παρέα ρε......γιατί το ρώτησες??

Χαίρομαι που είσαι καλά!!!!! :Smile:  :Smile: 

Ναι όντως έχουμε νέα παιδιά στην παρέα και άκρως ποιοτικά σε ιδέες και συμμετοχή μπορώ να σου πω.....κάτι που το χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα!!!!!!!!!! :Smile:  :Smile: 

Stay with us!!!!!!!! :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 

ΦΙΛΙΑ ΒΡΕ!!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## demetrios38

Ευχαριστω Ολγα, δεν ήταν αναγκη

----------


## αντωνης25

αχ ρε ολγακι σε ευχαριστω πολυ  :Wink:  τα νεα μου δεν ειναι και τοσο καλα...επεσα ξανα και παλι αγωγη με efexor xr 150mg maζι με lamictal 200 mg αλλα σημασια εχει οτι παλι ειμαι στα καλα μου...υποτροπες παντα θα υπαρχουν το εχω συνηθησει πλεον και δεν με πειραζει...εσυ τι κανεις?ρε σεις η δαναη μπαινει καθολου στο φορουμ¨?την εχω χασει τελειως.

----------


## αντωνης25

α παιδια....καινουριο αντικαταθλιπτικο στην αγορα!!!ονομαζεται duloxetine και το παραγει η εταιρια που βγαζει και το ladose.ανεικει στους υσχυρους αναστολεις επαναπροσληψης σεροτονινης και νορεπινεφρινης.στην ιδια κατηγορια με το efexor.lene oti einai αρκετα καλο και με λιγοτερες παρενεργειες απο τα προσφατα αντικαταθλιπτικα.για να δουμε...

----------


## raphsssodos

Σε ότι κι αν έπεσες σημασία έχει πως είσαι καλά!
Όσο για τη Δανάη, όχι, δεν μπαίνει πλέον στο φόρουμ.

----------


## vassoulucky

ki εμενα θα με ενδιεφερε πολυ να μαθω για τις φωνες.....Πες μας φιλε μου....Λυσε τις αποριες μας

----------


## difool76

Θυμάμαι ότι ήταν πολλές φωνές που μιλούσαν όλες μαζί και τα περισσότερα απ\' αυτά που έλεγαν ήταν ακατάληπτα. ¨Ηταν δυο όμως που ξεχώριζαν και είχαν ονόματα ο Χαράλαμπος και η Κατερίνα. Ο Χαράλαμπος με κορόιδευε και μέ αποκαλούσε ομοφυλόφιλο- είμαι ετεροφυλόφιλος- με ύφος πολύ σαρκαστικό ενώ η Κατερίνα μου έλεγε διάφορα πράγματα για τις γυναίκες. Συχνά ο όχλος των φωνών με πρόετρεπαν να βλάψω τον εαυτό μου ή άλλους γνωστούς ή αγνώστους (παντως όχι την οικογενειά μου, παραδόξως). Βασίλευε χάος μέσα στο κεφάλι μου και δεν υπήρχε χώρος για δημιουργική σκέψη. Έβλεπα παντού ομοφυλόφιλους, συνομωσίες και εχθρούς που θέλουν να με βλάψουν. Στο πανεπιστήμιο με έβλεπαν σαν τρελό και απλως με ανέχονταν. Για να αποδείξω στον Χαράλαμπο ότι είμαι άνδρας απειλούσα όποιο θεωρούσα ομοφυλόφιλο ενώ έκανα φλέρτ με τόσο επιθετικό τρόπο που φόβιζα τις κοπέλες. Παρόλα αυτά είχα στηρίγματα στην πραγματικότητα μια και δεν προχώρησα σε βια σωματική γιατί ότι και να λεγε ο Χαράλαμπος ήξερα ότι θα είχα μπλεξίματα με τον νόμο και επίσης είχα ξεκινήσει ψυχοθεραπεία και θεραπευτική αγωγή μετα από επιμονή της μητέρας μου ( η αλήθεια είναι ότι υποψιαζόμουν ότι κάτι συνέβαινε). Στον στρατό η κατάσταση χειροτέρευσε όταν έχασα την αίσθηση της πραγματικότητας και έκανα πράγματα που δεν θέλω να τα σκέφτομαι. Δεν είναι παράξενο; μόνο όταν με κλείσανε σε νοσοκομείο και ξεκίνησα πάλι τα φάρμακα κατάλαβα τι μου συνέβει. Οι φωνές ξαφνικά σιώπασαν και μόνο τότε τις συνειδητοποίησα. Για πέντε τουλάχιστον χρόνια καθόριζαν την συμπεριφορά μου και μόνο όταν χάθηκαν κατάλαβα την ύπαρξή τους. Έκτοτε έχουν ξαναγυρίσει κάποιες φορές παρά την θεραπεία αλλά όχι με την παλιά τους δύναμη. Απλώς έχω μάθει να τις αγνοώ και συνεχίζω να ζω όπως μπορω. Οι φωνές είναι ο ίδιος μας ο εαυτός που μας καταδιώκει και όχι μικρόφωνα εξωγήινοι ή δαίμονες. Όταν ήμουν παιδί ήμουν πολύ αυστηρός με τον εαυτό μου και αυτός με εκδικήθηκε οταν πια ήμουν άνδρας. Και με εκδικήθηκε σκληρά. Αν και γράφω σε topic σχετικά με την μανιοκατάθλιψη προσωπικά δεν έχω πεισθει ότι είμαι διπολικός. Έτσι με χαρακτήρισαν οι γιατροί την πρώτη φορά. Νομίζω ότι φέρνω περισσότερο προς την σχιζοσυναισθηματική διαταραχή. Ευτυχώς έχω τον υπολογιστή να μου κάνει παρέα. Λοιπόν τι λέτε; Θα θελα να μάθω πως βιώνουν τα προβληματά τους και άλλοι άνθρωποι.

----------


## dimitriskai

Φιλε ,φιλη κατα αρχην χαιρομαι πολυ που αποφασισες να γραψεις για αυτο το θεμα γιατι οι περισσοτεροι το αποφευγουν,ειναι ενα θεμα ταμπου.
Και για μενα η διαγνωση ειναι διπολικη διαταραχη και για μενα υπηρχαν δυο φωνες η Ευη και Δωρα οπως καταλαβες απο τα ονοματα ηταν και οι δυο γυναικειες φωνες και σκοπος τους ηταν να με μειωσουν,να με εξευτελησουν,να με οθησουν σε επεικινδινες ενεργειες για τον εαυτο μου,σε ολο αυτο το διαστημα που τις ειχα στο κεφαλι μου εφτασα στην αυτοκτονια τεσσερις φορες.
Εδω και ενα μιση χρονο ειμαι εντελως καλα,και ευχομαι το ιδιο και για σενα.
Τι φαρμακα παιρνεις;

----------


## αντωνης25

παιδια υπαρχουν 2 ειδη διπολικης διαταραχης.
την απλη την ονομαζουν διπολικη διαταραχη διαθεσης οπου εχει μονο σκαμπανευασματα ψυχολογιας τα οποια αντιμετοπιζονται με αντικαταθλιπτικα μαζι με σταθεροποιητες διαθεσης.και υπαρχει και η διπολικη διαταραχη οπου ορισμενοι την ονομαζουν και μανιοκαταθλιπτικη ψυχωση.ειναι σκαμπανεβασματα οπου συνοδευονται μαζι με ψυχωτικα συμπτωματα.αυτην την ασθενεια την εχει και η μαργαριτα καραπανου και αναφερεται στην ασθενεια αυτη στο βιβλιο που εχει γραψει με τιτλο \'ναι\'.η συνηθης θεραπεια ειναι αντικαταθλιπτικα μαζι με αντιψυχωτικα και σταθεροποιητες διαθεσης.

----------


## αντωνης25

παιδια που θα περασετε τις διακοπες σας?

----------


## arktos

Αθήνα, Αντώνη.Εσύ?

----------


## raphsssodos

διακοπές ήταν η μισή μέρα που πέρασα μαζί της αλλά πάει πέρασε. εσύ αντώνη με ποιους θα κάνεις διακοπές;

----------


## αννυ

πρώτη φορά διαβάζω ατό το πόστ και μου έχει κανει τρομερή εντύπωση.Δεν είχα ξανακούσει ποτε για την διπολικότητα.γενικα πριν πάθω κάποια πράγματα και εγώ όταν π.χ άκουγα για αγοραφοβία δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω τι φοβάται ο άλλος και δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ πόσο σοβαρο πρόβλημα είναι.Μετά απο εδώ μέσα εκτός του ότι συνέχεια μαθαίνω νέα πράγματα,εκτός του οτι έχω βοηθήσει τον εαυτό μου να γίνει καλά,δεν θα ξαναθεωρήσω κανέναν άνθρωπο τρελλό.ποιος ξερει τι περναει?ακόμα και αυτοί που τους βλέπουμε να μιλάνε μόνοι τους στους δρόμους και τους κοροιδεύουμε...πλεον πιστεύω πως κάποιο λόγο θα έχουν που το κάνουν.Τελοσπάντων μπορώ να αρχίσω να γράφω όσα σκεφτομαι και να μη σταματάω με τίποτα..
Σας φιλώ..
καλές γιορτές!

----------


## raphsssodos

Άννυ είναι πραγματικά σπουδαίο αυτό που λες...πραγματικά σπουδαίο...

----------


## αντωνης25

συγνωμη που καθυστερισα να μπω...εγω θα περασω τις διακοπες μου στην καστορια...αραβωνιαζω την αδερφη μου!!!θα αραβωνιαστει την πρωτοχρωνια καλο?αννυ και εγω παλια ακουγα για ψυχοφαρμακα και ειχα τον αλλο που τα επαιρνε τελειωμενο...απο τοτε που την πατησα καταλαβα....παιδια εχετε καταλαβει οτι οτι κοροιδευουμε στο τελος το λουζομαστε?πραγματικα πολυ περιεργο πραγμα...

----------


## αντωνης25

καλη χρονια να εχουμεεεεεεεεεεε!!!!!!

----------


## iwanna25

καλή χρονιά αντώνη και σε σένα και σε όλους σας!
με υγεία(σωματική και ψυχική),δημιουργικότητα και ευτυχισμένες στιγμές!!!(εστω και αν αυτές αποτελούν παρένθεση στην πολυτάραχη ζωή μας...)

----------


## αννυ

ελα ρε!εμενα αρραβωνιαστηκε η αδερφη μου τα χριστουγεννα τωρα.Πρωτοχρονια ειναι πιο πετυχημενο.Να σου ζησουν.Παντως ολα αυτα που ζουμε και βλεπουμε εδω μεσα ειναι σαν ενας αλλος κοσμος που ποτε πριν δεν ηξερα οτι υπαρχει.Ειναι φοβερο πραγμα τελικα η ψυχολογια..

----------


## Death^Lady

Χρονιά Πολλά σ\' όλους! Είμαι η Lady...Δυστυχώς ξέχασα τον κωδικό μου.
Ελπίζω να είσαστε καλά, κάποιοι μου έλειψαν...πολυ!
alex, coma, kok...Pofff, Pifff

----------


## raphsssodos

Καλώς τηνα. Τι κάνεις;

----------


## αννυ

αντωνη τι κανεις?πως εισαι?

----------


## αντωνης25

μετα τις ολιγοημερες διακοπες ξανα στην καθημερινη πουτινα!!!σκατα...την πεμπτη θα επισκευτω και τον γιατρο μου να δουμε πως παει η φαση...εσεις πως περασατε?που πηγατε?

----------


## αννυ

εγω δεν πηγα πουθενα.εφυγε η οικογενεια και εκανα πρωτοχρονια μονη στο σπιτι.ευτυχως κατα τη μια ηρθαν οι φιλες μου και περασαμε καλα.
αυριο δηλαδη πας στον γιατρο?αντε θα περιμενουμε και εμεις νεα και ελπιζω να ειναι ευχαριστα..

----------


## αντωνης25

τι κανετε βρε θηρεια?ολα καλα?πως ειστε?εγω παω καλα.και γενικα εχω φτασει σε ενα επιπεδο το μονο που να μου θυμηζει αυτο που εχω ειναι το effexor που το περνω καθε πρωι.κατα τα αλλα.τελεια!!!

----------


## αννυ

μπραβο ρε αντωνη πολυ χαιρομαι που ακουω ευχαριστα νεα.ετσι αν συνεχισουν ολα να ειναι καλα.και εγω ειμαι πολυ καλα,προς το παρον τελειωσαν σχεδον ολα και ελπιζω να μην ξαναερθουν ποτε.
καλο πασχα!!!

----------


## Adzik

Καλο πασχα Αντωνη μου.... μου λειψεσ... φιλια.

----------


## Dalia

Παιδιά μπράβο σας που πάτε τόσο καλά.

Αννυ μου εσύ τι είχες?

----------


## raphsssodos

καλά πάει η ομάδα...καλό πάσχα να έχουμε...

----------


## αννυ

dalia εγω δεν εχω παει σε ψυχολογο.πηγαινε στο αγχος και διαβασε το δικο μου αν δεις ακριβως τι ειχα.εχει θεμα, να πω και εγω κατι.εσυ πω ς εισαι?καλυτερα?

----------


## Dalia

Το διάβασα Αννυ μου και χαίρομαι που τα ξεπέρασες.Εγώ είμαι χάλια ψυχολογικά.Συνέχεια κάνω αρνητικές σκέψεις.Εχω κουραστεί να έχω μία μέρα καλή και δέκα μέρες χάλια.  :Frown:

----------


## LOSTRE

Dalia μου πιστεύω πως αν συνδίαζες την ψυχοθεραπεία με φαρμακοθεραπεία θα είχες πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα!!!Φιλικά!!!

----------


## lina

αντωνης κ απο κρητη?ειχα εναν συμφοιτητη αντωνη απο κρητη ατνωνη με τι ασχολησε?

----------


## αντωνης25

ΧΑΘΗΚΑΜΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΧΑΘΗΚΑΜΕ!!!!

----------


## kallia13

χααχαχαχαχαχαααχ ανοιξτε αλλο θεμα \" ο Αντώνης\"
οχι εδω γιατι ξεφύγαμε

----------


## αντωνης25

ραψωδε τι κανεις?εμαθα νεα σου απο μια πολυ καλη καπελα με την οποια πηγαμε για καφεδακι...πως εισαι γενικα?απο οτι βλεπω coma ανοιξες θεματακι...θα τα πουμε συντομα...ραψωδε απο τα παλια μελη ποια ατομα μπαινουν στο φορουμ?καλλια 13?ποια εισαι εσυ και απο που ξεφυτρωσες?καινουριο λουλουδι?προσεξε μονο γιατι ερχεται χειμωνας και τα λουλουδια υπαρχουν μονο ανοιξη και καλοκαιρι!!!κατα τα αλλα καλα χρονος οοοο ευτυχως ερχεται χειμωνας και θα χαλαρωσουμε...sipralex 10 mg και lamictal 200 mg και μια χαρουλα.εμαθα παντως οτι στο φορουμ εχουν μπει αρκετα καλα παιδια και εχει γινει η κατασταση πιο κυριλε οποτε το χειμωνα ελπιζω να γινεται μια πιο επικοδομιτικη συζητηση μεταξυ μας και κυριως να μην υπαρχουν τσακωμοι οπως παλια γιατι αυτο δεν βοηθαει κανεναν μας...

----------


## coma

γεια σου Αντώνη, τι κάνεις;

----------


## kanella

δηλαδη με μια - δυο κρισεις πανικου τη μερα ειμαι καλα....ρε παιδια,ολοι σας,μπραβο σας....δεν εχω λογια...δεν ξερω αν την παλευα αν ημουν στη θεση σας...
ειστε πολυ γενναιοι ολοι.
ειχα αναγκη να σας το πω.

----------


## ΓΚΑΡΔΑΣ

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ,
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΟΦΟΙΤΟΣ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΗΣ ΝΟΣΗΛΕΥΤΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΘΕΜΑ ΔΙΠΛΩΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ:
ΜΑΝΙΟΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΗ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΣΗΛΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΠΑΡΕΜΒΑΣΗ ΑΥΤΗΣ.
ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΕΑΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΝΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ.
ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥΤΙΜΗ ΠΗΓΗ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ.

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΕΑ!!! :Smile:

----------

